# PopSugar Must Have November 2014 *May Contain Spoilers*



## MissJexie (Oct 20, 2014)

Starting a November thread because I'm kind of over all the October box drama and my total lack of enthusiasm surrounding that box, so I'd like to start thinking of what I'd like to get in the November box!

I would usually say something like comfy socks, a scarf, candle etc, but all those things have happened in very recent boxes, so all I can think of right now would be a good book!

I'd love to see them give us a pretty throw blanket of some sort, but I'm about to give up on that dream since it hasn't happened yet!

I'd be happy to see a nice fall colored lipstick as well!


----------



## nichayes (Oct 20, 2014)

I agree, a nice throw blanket would be awsome and a fall colored lipstick maybe even a nice eyeshawdow pallete. Somthing pretty for the hairl like a nice jeweled hairclip or headband.


----------



## Teach22 (Oct 20, 2014)

Hmmm I have a hard time believing its almost november!  I would like to see a nice scrub, anything maple or cranberry flavored, a gratitude journal, something kitcheny, maybe some fancy candlesticks and holders for holiday meal tables,I d love a  cool curling iron or wave maker, some mittens that turn into fingerless gloves, pretty /cute mugs, I have so many eye shadows and lip things but would love a nice blush palette or a brush set


----------



## Kristine Walker (Oct 20, 2014)

A small quilt would be nice, a makeup palette, a pretty velvet headband, maple candy and a nicely bound blank notebook/journal.


----------



## gingerneko (Oct 20, 2014)

Maple sugar candy, oooooh. Want.

Wish list:


A throw would be awesome. 
Some of those spa slipper socks with the heat/cool inserts would be lovely, too. 
A candle with cranberry and pumpkin would be delicious! 
A book, preferably something funny or a cookbook! That just seems like a perfect matchup with Thanksgiving. 
Something for entertaining -- nice napkin rings, maybe, or placecard holders, something in that vein.
Ideally, the beauty selection would be a palette, or a collection of a few deluxe sample items from a single brand similar to the holiday gift sets. A Tarte Lipsurgence pencil or autumn eye palette would be nice. 
For edibles, what I would really love is a mix for mulled cider or a harvest-flavored tea. 

In December, I want a swanky, stylish Xmas stocking!


----------



## nichayes (Oct 21, 2014)

Ooo mugs would be great, a nice fall scented roomspray, linen spray maybe a sugar cookie mix and fancy hot chocolate or apple cider and another one of those rice crispy treat things, ooo and a flannel scarf, maybe even a nice pie plate or serving dish for the holiday. Whatever it is I hope its awsome.


----------



## TheaC (Oct 21, 2014)

I would love a throw, maybe in a nice rich fall color?
A palette sounds nice but I recently realized that I have enough eyeshadows that would last me through my college years. My only exception would be that gold-toned Marc Jacobs palette.
I'm really picky with my lip colors so I wouldn't be too disappointed if they didn't include one.
I'd be really disappointed if they didn't include a book.
November is also Thanksgiving month. So I'm thinking


Some way to work off all those calories.
Something used to entertain guests.


----------



## nikkicorleone (Oct 21, 2014)

Soo.. just wondering.. will we receive November's box by Christmas? 

LOL.

But I do want a cute throw blanket that I've been holding off to buy at Target. Probably some cute turkey day themed stuff or just once that signifies that it will be November.

I'm not setting my expectations high for Nov. I just want PS to SHIP ON TIME!


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Oct 21, 2014)

November PSMH Box wish list:

Card game or board game since Thanksgiving makes November a huge gathering time for my fam.

Gratitude themed notepad or notebook.

Luxurious hand cream or foot lotion.

Good eye makeup remover.

Gift card to YogaDownload.com

Gourmet marshmallows and/or hot cocoa.

Some kind of cute delicate necklace that comes in silver or gold.


----------



## MaryW86 (Oct 22, 2014)

I would love to get a statement necklace or midi ring and I love the idea of a gratitude journal.


----------



## Shauna999 (Oct 22, 2014)

Gorjana has an awesome midi ring-- with the $25 gc we got from PS &amp; today they are offering free shipping -- it comes to around $50. IM loving the rose gold one!!


----------



## overthehill (Oct 22, 2014)

My November wish is to be cancelled from this jacked up sub and never think about it again....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 22, 2014)

Shauna999 said:


> Gorjana has an awesome midi ring-- with the $25 gc we got from PS &amp; today they are offering free shipping -- it comes to around $50. IM loving the rose gold one!!


where do you see free shipping? i just looked and don't see it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

EDIT: i should say that I see it on the website, but it's not taking it in my checkout. did it work for you?


----------



## hilaryrose90 (Oct 23, 2014)

My wishlist for November....


Something in the hostess gift category - a decanter or a cute apron perhaps.
Definitely a nice piece of gold jewelry
A throw blanket
Honestly, everthing else I can think of feels too "December" to add to the Nov. wishlist. As disastrous as October was, I'm looking forward to November quite a bit! I'm really hoping this thread doesn't get as negative as October's, but that's on Popsugar.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 23, 2014)

Not sure if you'd end up getting the Oct or Nov box, but i'm going to put this here so it doesn't get lost in the shipping discussion:







it will actually take off $10.40 so they  know to pack the necklace too. I've never gotten a popsugar box, but i might now...


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Oct 23, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> Not sure if you'd end up getting the Oct or Nov box, but i'm going to put this here so it doesn't get lost in the shipping discussion:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! When I went on to order with the code it said October box. Hoping this is still active when November is available (not likely) or that another good code comes out next month. Most of the stellar GWP codes come out after I've already ordered a box.


----------



## britty (Oct 23, 2014)

I was wondering is someone could tell me how to sign up??  Even if I get waitlisted that would be ok... I can't seem to navigate their site at all!


----------



## gingerneko (Oct 23, 2014)

The biggest item on my wishlist: TRACKING INFO FOR MY OCTOBER BOX. I wanted to do a cheesy Halloween mani with those stickers, damnit.


----------



## Jo Cres (Oct 23, 2014)

oh november such high hopes. I wish for:

A lip scrub (similar to lush ones they are yummy)

holiday eye palette

movie/book

fancy necklace/bracelet/ring

Fancy tights!! ( i have a black pair already that has silver sparkles that i love, i need more!)

room spray

decadent truffles (even if only three or four come in the box!)

his and hers mugs (some sort of cute design)

warm gloves!


----------



## specialtoes (Oct 24, 2014)

I'd love to see:

. A throw - great idea!!

.Tweezers in a cute pattern - I don't know, I need some new ones...

. Something work out related, maybe running gloves?

. Bubble bath

. Hot cocoa mix

. A gift card of some sort (not a coupon code)


----------



## JenTX (Oct 24, 2014)

I'm thinKing about reSubbing for November. Wish the Oct box would sell out already so I could sub with a current code.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Oct 24, 2014)

Guys!  I finally got a response--a real one--from a real CS person!!!!  Amazed!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Oct 25, 2014)

Do you know if unchecking the wait list box will allow me to resub for November? I know the sub landing page says it's for the October box, but do not want!!


----------



## hilaryrose90 (Oct 25, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Do you know if unchecking the wait list box will allow me to resub for November? I know the sub landing page says it's for the October box, but do not want!!


 No, you have to wait until it says your subscription will start with the November box. The September box was available to be ordered on Aug 20th or so, but the October box wasn't up for sale until October 1st - so it's anyone's guess when we'll be able to resub for November.


----------



## aweheck (Oct 25, 2014)

gingerneko said:


> The biggest item on my wishlist: TRACKING INFO FOR MY OCTOBER BOX. I wanted to do a cheesy Halloween mani with those stickers, damnit.


Email what info you have on your order to: [email protected]


----------



## gingerneko (Oct 25, 2014)

aweheck said:


> Email what info you have on your order to: [email protected]


I just got it today! 

The candle is super cute. The assortment of items is really good, honestly, and I'm going to be getting into the holiday spirit and gifting a lot of it just because I like it so much. 

I really hope next month's isn't quite so delayed... I cancelled three other subs to switch to PSMH instead, because it would be a nice treat that would help keep me from impulse buying.


----------



## BrierReviewer (Oct 27, 2014)

PopSugar has been doing great with finding unique and unexpected items for us. That's my favorite part. I loved the Jesse Steel Aprons. Even the chalk candle this month was unique, and the magnetic frame. I'm hoping for something just as unexpected.


----------



## I'm so addicted (Oct 28, 2014)

BrierReviewer said:


> PopSugar has been doing great with finding unique and unexpected items for us. That's my favorite part. I loved the Jesse Steel Aprons. Even the chalk candle this month was unique, and the magnetic frame. I'm hoping for something just as unexpected.


Although I agree, your apron came in FFF silly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

edited bc I ccan't spell


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 28, 2014)

My goodness, so glad I double checked. It's still on Oct.  Sigh.  Will need to wait.


----------



## BrierReviewer (Oct 28, 2014)

Oh wow, Rookie mistake, LOL. Thanks for setting me straight! The boxes all start to blend this time of year.


----------



## Ashley Deffert (Oct 29, 2014)

Lets see... I would love to see a book, some cute earrings to pair with the adorable raisin scarf from the September box, skin moisturizer, high dollar gift card of some sort (although we may not see one for November and possibly will for December) and something tasty for the food item. I hope they throw in some good extras this month as well... they know the last two boxes for this year HAS to be good or their customer base will take a beating...


----------



## blank2aa (Oct 29, 2014)

Does anyone know if this box will be shipping on time this month?


----------



## MaryW86 (Oct 29, 2014)

blank2aa said:


> Does anyone know if this box will be shipping on time this month?


They usually ship their boxes on time and this was the first month that I received my box later in the month.


----------



## Teach22 (Oct 29, 2014)

So what gets shipped first November box or Neiman Box?


----------



## I'm so addicted (Oct 29, 2014)

November is available! ! And I used that certain code 10 off plus a necked  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## JenTX (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm so addicted said:


> November is available! ! And I used that certain code 10 off plus a necked  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


Thanks for the heads up. I re subbed for the necklace!


----------



## betsye (Oct 30, 2014)

I just resubscribed with the code as well. When I subscribed, it said it would start with the November box. I made sure the waitlist box was unchecked. However, now when I look at my account, it says that my next box will be the October box. I hope it's a mistake, but I already emailed them just in case. Is it doing that for anyone else who just subscribed/resubscribed?


----------



## normajean2008 (Oct 30, 2014)

betsye said:


> I just resubscribed with the code as well. When I subscribed, it said it would start with the November box. I made sure the waitlist box was unchecked. However, now when I look at my account, it says that my next box will be the October box. I hope it's a mistake, but I already emailed them just in case. Is it doing that for anyone else who just subscribed/resubscribed?


Great, mine says October now too, even though it said I was purchasing a Nov box at the start.  

I wonder if the gwp code used changes it to an october box by default since it was a code in Oct?


----------



## ikecarus (Oct 30, 2014)

I'm so addicted said:


> November is available! ! And I used that certain code 10 off plus a necked  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


Just resubbed too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> TY!


----------



## ikecarus (Oct 30, 2014)

betsye said:


> I just resubscribed with the code as well. When I subscribed, it said it would start with the November box. I made sure the waitlist box was unchecked. However, now when I look at my account, it says that my next box will be the October box. I hope it's a mistake, but I already emailed them just in case. Is it doing that for anyone else who just subscribed/resubscribed?


Mine doesn't say anything because I chose to get a gift box... but I emailed them too, just in case.


----------



## normajean2008 (Oct 30, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> Mine doesn't say anything because I chose to get a gift box... but I emailed them too, just in case.


I bought a gift box too.  It should say on order info the next shipment date, and say either Oct or Nov.  Mine says Oct, when it should be Nov.  I emailed them just now too for info/clarification.


----------



## ikecarus (Oct 30, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> I bought a gift box too.  It should say on order info the next shipment date, and say either Oct or Nov.  Mine says Oct, when it should be Nov.  I emailed them just now too for info/clarification.


Hmmm... well, I just got an email from Popsugar regarding an issue with processing my payment... so I had to re-enter my credit card info, which may be why I don't see a shipment date just yet. Hopefully things will work out by tomorrow morning.


----------



## normajean2008 (Oct 30, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> Hmmm... well, I just got an email from Popsugar regarding an issue with processing my payment... so I had to re-enter my credit card info, which may be why I don't see a shipment date just yet. Hopefully things will work out by tomorrow morning.


Yeah, I'm hoping it is just a glitch with the account systems again like last month.  It was all wonky at the beginning of October too.  

I was trying to stay positive and hoping they get it back together for November... hopefully I'll either have an account reflecting correct soon, or a response back about whether it'll be honored as ordered or not.


----------



## hilaryrose90 (Oct 30, 2014)

I just ordered Nov. with my second Rue La La voucher - and I just noticed that my "main" account that i refer myself from isn't showing the referral from last month to my second account. Do they take a while to show up, or do you think maybe the voucher negates a referral? 

Sept. was my first box, so my Oct self-referral was my first one so there's also the chance I managed to do something wrong...


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 30, 2014)

hilaryrose90 said:


> I just ordered Nov. with my second Rue La La voucher - and I just noticed that my "main" account that i refer myself from isn't showing the referral from last month to my second account. Do they take a while to show up, or do you think maybe the voucher negates a referral?
> 
> Sept. was my first box, so my Oct self-referral was my first one so there's also the chance I managed to do something wrong...


I think the voucher negates a referral, considering one would have to have known about the voucher and signed up for PopSugar through the site that offered the voucher, therefore technically being referred by the website.

Also, to those of you having issues with the site, I bought a box and it said November as well. However they sent me an e-mail shortly afterwards saying my CC info was incorrect, even though it's fine. I contacted them last night and they said they'd look into it. I never got another response, but I did get a second order confirmation e-mail, so I'm assuming that everything is all set.

Also, I was SO annoyed about something: I always buy myself "gift" boxes rather than a subscription so that I can use coupons each month. However when I went to log into my account today to buy a new box, I saw that I was SUBSCRIBED. Thank goodness I logged i when I did, or I would have been charged full price for the November box. I really hope that doesn't happen again, because that completely negates the point of choosing a box as a gift!


----------



## jebest (Oct 30, 2014)

I have a bad feeling this month is not going to go well either, I think I may email and cancel. I cannot cancel online because it still doesn't show I am even a subscriber. It says absolutely nothing still, so the problem has obviously not been fixed. It's not a big deal to just take a step back till they get there act together, then wait for a great coupon code to get back on.


----------



## jebest (Oct 30, 2014)

Also I didn't think they were selling November yet? On FB they said if you sign up you will be getting October, because they have not started November yet. Just letting you all know, so no one gets screwed :/


----------



## melanie0971 (Oct 30, 2014)

The site says November. I resubbed with code and got the billing error email. Just sent a message so we'll see


----------



## ikecarus (Oct 30, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> Yeah, I'm hoping it is just a glitch with the account systems again like last month.  It was all wonky at the beginning of October too.
> 
> I was trying to stay positive and hoping they get it back together for November... hopefully I'll either have an account reflecting correct soon, or a response back about whether it'll be honored as ordered or not.


My subscription showed up today in my account, so it's all set. It does say October for next shipment, however MSA says that she reached out to Popsugar and that it's a glitch in their system so... I'm hopeful. XD


----------



## nikkicorleone (Oct 30, 2014)

I just cancelled to use the MSA code. It's invalid as of right now.

Anybody else know of any other promotions going on?

If not, I think I'm going to skip November....


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Oct 30, 2014)

nikkicorleone said:


> I just cancelled to use the MSA code. It's invalid as of right now.
> 
> Anybody else know of any other promotions going on?
> 
> If not, I think I'm going to skip November....


Dang it!! I had it in my cart all day yesterday and I forgot to check out! I always miss the codes!


----------



## normajean2008 (Oct 30, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I think the voucher negates a referral, considering one would have to have known about the voucher and signed up for PopSugar through the site that offered the voucher, therefore technically being referred by the website.
> 
> Also, to those of you having issues with the site, I bought a box and it said November as well. However they sent me an e-mail shortly afterwards saying my CC info was incorrect, even though it's fine. I contacted them last night and they said they'd look into it. I never got another response, but I did get a second order confirmation e-mail, so I'm assuming that everything is all set.
> 
> Also, I was SO annoyed about something: I always buy myself "gift" boxes rather than a subscription so that I can use coupons each month. However when I went to log into my account today to buy a new box, I saw that I was SUBSCRIBED. Thank goodness I logged i when I did, or I would have been charged full price for the November box. I really hope that doesn't happen again, because that completely negates the point of choosing a box as a gift!


Does buying a gift box seriously subscribe you for a full sub monthly then too, without telling you? 

I have two gift box orders on my account, one for last month, and one from last night when I was supposedly buying a November gift box.. both orders have the three links (one of which is to cancel subscription) off to the right side.  

I wish they'd either have a working phone number or actually respond in a decent time frame.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I can't afford two subscriptions at a time. And wouldn't that be illegal to sign people up for something with no info that it works that way?  No where on their site do I see if you buy a gift box with an unactive sub it'll sign you up for a regular sub too.  

Edited to add:  On my orders in my account, they both say next payment n/a, and no recurring payments listed.  I was never charged for an Oct regular sub, just my gift box ordered.   Maybe it just always says that on the orders now about canceling?


----------



## normajean2008 (Oct 30, 2014)

Anybody looking for a discount code still, there is a new one on the same subscription blog that'll get you 10$ off, but no free necklace.


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 30, 2014)

I found a $10 off code good till Nov 13th.  FSB10  (not a blogger code)


----------



## Traci Ann (Oct 30, 2014)

The Kendra Scott necklace deal is sold out but apparently MSA still has a $10 off coupon.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Oct 30, 2014)

Cancelled.  Will consider resubbing if something kicks up my skirt.

Sigh of relief.

Now -- wishing I had cancelled NewBeautyTT in time.  Oh well, hope it's great!


----------



## Tamara76 (Oct 30, 2014)

Darn!  Missed out on the Kendra Scott necklace code, but I was able to use the other MSA $10 off code once I realized the November box was live...


----------



## Traci Ann (Oct 30, 2014)

So, apparently they never fixed the error with allowing people to buy from Safari web browser  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## betsye (Oct 30, 2014)

To everyone who resubscribed when it said November and then their account page was saying the next box will be the Octoberr box (if that made sense): I got an email back last night and they said that the November box will be the one we get. I saved the email just in case, but everything SHOULD be fine. 

But I don't really trust PopSugar, so...


----------



## I'm so addicted (Oct 31, 2014)

I too emailed them and b I you they replied with in 4 hours? And assured me that I would get November also!! Now I hope they don't mess with my NM! !!


----------



## Traci Ann (Oct 31, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> Does buying a gift box seriously subscribe you for a full sub monthly then too, without telling you?
> 
> Edited to add:  On my orders in my account, they both say next payment n/a, and no recurring payments listed.  I was never charged for an Oct regular sub, just my gift box ordered.   Maybe it just always says that on the orders now about canceling?


 I ordered another box late Sept., I did it as a gift box. I have all three tabs about the canceling and such, but mine too says "N/A" in the fields for next shipment and I was never charged (not that I saw) nor did I receive a Oct. box. But I will say my box never shipped until Oct. 1

I am curious about this because I just ordered a gift box using my Rue code for Nov.


----------



## nikkicorleone (Oct 31, 2014)

Just ordered November with that MSA code. $32.65 with CA sales tax. They decided to charge me right this month.

Hopefully it's not a let down.

It's raining here in the Bay Area. Just reminds me that the holidays are most definitely creeping up on us.....


----------



## normajean2008 (Oct 31, 2014)

nikkicorleone said:


> Just ordered November with that MSA code. $32.65 with CA sales tax. They decided to charge me right this month.
> 
> Hopefully it's not a let down.
> 
> It's raining here in the Bay Area. Just reminds me that the holidays are most definitely creeping up on us.....


I wonder why you got charged tax?  

I've now bought Oct and Nov (as gift boxes), and neither time was I charged CA sales tax like before/should have been charged.  

I emailed customer service the other day, and I still haven't heard anything back.  But November's charge for my gift box has cleared my bank account as of this morning.  

Did they have non professional idiots to redo their website?  I can't believe all the errors and mistakes and discrepancies after a week off line and now a month after going back up.  *head explodie*


----------



## ikecarus (Nov 1, 2014)

I subscribed to the November box two days ago and it hasn't appeared on my online credit card statement but at least it says "November" for the next shipment!

Edit to add: I was charged CA sales tax for this box!


----------



## fancyfarmer (Nov 1, 2014)

I know today is Saturday, but has anyone with recurring billing been billed for November, since it's the first? Just curious, I expect billing may start Monday, but I thought I would ask.


----------



## LabiosRojos (Nov 1, 2014)

@@fancyfarmer,,. I was billed yesterday for the November box. :drive:


----------



## Teach22 (Nov 1, 2014)

Eee I m excited for new boxes, lets get back to guessing what's inside.  I love hearing other people's wish lists! 

*Would love a cute mug set and tea or hot coco 

*anything cranberry or maple flavored

*gratitude journal 

*something related to hosting a dinner party

*somethingy homey

*mittens that convert to fingerless gloves

* blush or make up brush set

*hair tool or amazing product ( I m so specific aren't I lol)

Any guesses people?


----------



## mvangundy (Nov 1, 2014)

I want/need some jewelry!! That's all I want this month, pretty please. I missed out on the Kendra earrings/necklace  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## fancyfarmer (Nov 1, 2014)

LabiosRojos said:


> @@fancyfarmer,,. I was billed yesterday for the November box. :drive:


Thank you for the response @LabiosRojos. I'm glad you got billed, hopefully I'm not far behind. I'm just nervous for obvious reasons.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Queennie (Nov 2, 2014)

Hoping for some/a cute cozy clothing items! Like gloves, mittens, hats, but please no more scarfs for a little bit!


----------



## JenTX (Nov 2, 2014)

Queennie said:


> Hoping for some/a cute cozy clothing items! Like gloves, mittens, hats, but please no more scarfs for a little bit!


I once got gloves in a sub box and they were huge. I would love a scarf or hat! I'd also love jewelry!!


----------



## jebest (Nov 2, 2014)

No scarves, no hats, but would love some jewelry! I would also love a throw.. if those two items were in it, I would be in Love.


----------



## shadowcat78 (Nov 2, 2014)

I would re-sub in an instant if they sent out a mug set with lids, a seasonal tea, and a super-soft throw.  I also like the gratitude journal idea and some kind of hostess item.


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 2, 2014)

I subbed using the RueLaLa voucher... I hope that doesn't screw something up in my account...  Did anyone use it for October and have issues?


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (Nov 2, 2014)

Spoiler on MSA! Dominique Ansel -The Secret Recipes!


----------



## LabiosRojos (Nov 2, 2014)

@@Saffyra I used the rue la la code for the October box. The only issue... I received it last week, but I received it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Teach22 (Nov 2, 2014)

@@Tiffanyt92 Thanks for the heads up.  Thats a fun spoiler! I love to cook and bake so thats right up my alley and right in time for the holidays. And oh boy I think I could eat my weight in cronuts so this may be dangerous   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shauna999 (Nov 2, 2014)

I just recently saw the Cronut recipe &amp; it was ridic involved... Not something I'm too interested in trying. The cronut is definitely pop culture so this will be going in my gifting pile.


----------



## Traci Ann (Nov 2, 2014)

I am getting more into cooking/baking but I am more about the healthy (banana protein pancakes). I think this might be going up for swap or I might be gifting it to my sister because I don't foresee me using it. 

Here is hoping for other good stuff in the box.


----------



## TheaC (Nov 2, 2014)

It's not a novel like I hoped but it's still a book and it's really useful so I'm excited about it.

I tried making cronut before and I would love to hear from the master.

This is a win for me.


----------



## nicolispicoli (Nov 2, 2014)

Mehhhh, I got excited about seeing a coupon code and went for it, but now that I see the spoiler, I'm not that jazzed. I wish I had waited five seconds and looked it up before I bought it. Here's hoping the rest of the contents are good.

I should have 3 free months coming my way, but despite one month waiting and two emails from their CS insisting I have 5 referrals, my account still shows I only have 4. I promised myself I wouldn't throw any more money at them until they fixed it, but I diddddd. Boo.


----------



## Weebs (Nov 2, 2014)

Love the spoiler cause I love to cook! Can't wait to see what's in the rest of the box.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Nov 2, 2014)

Where is the spoiler? Can someone post it please?


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 2, 2014)

Its going to make such a fantastic gift for a friend of mine, I kiind of can't believe it.  She'll love it so much!  More than I would, at least, though I might have to copy a couple recipes at some point  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## aweheck (Nov 2, 2014)

November's spoiler...... Don't need another cookbook, and not a gift I'd want to give, not much incentive for me to jump to buy the box.


----------



## normajean2008 (Nov 2, 2014)

Hmmm, I'll have to flip through the book when it arrives.  I'm not big on pastries and sweets very much, so I don't know if I'll get much use out of it.  I'm sure it'd be a great gift for some of my friends or family member though, so no loss either way to me.  

I finally got a response to my email about oct/nov box issues we posted about the other day.  Already got info from online at my subscription addiction about the issue...but today Lisa emailed me back, and was surprise, surprise, no help at all.  All she did was say I'm all set for my November subscription.  

Uhhm..that wasn't what my email was about.  She didn't even read it obviously.  It wasn't even a sub, it was a gift box.  Oh well.. at least I got my answer from another source.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Nov 2, 2014)

Ugh, if it is a pastry and sweets cookbook I'll have to re-gift it. I don't bake or do pastry. Wish it was a savory meals, mains, and sides cookbook.


----------



## JenTX (Nov 3, 2014)

I won't use the cookbook but hopefully I know someone who will. I'm more about healthy stuff. I hope the other items in the box make up for it.... And if not, at least I used the Kendra Scott necklace code... I will definitely wear the necklace!


----------



## Traci Ann (Nov 3, 2014)

Anyone else see that Dunkin has no released a "croissant donut"... I had never really known what they were, but I don't eat that stuff really.


----------



## jbird1175 (Nov 3, 2014)

For anyone who lives in Chicago... Mariano's has croissant donuts in their bakery case. They are not cronuts but rather croissants dipped in glaze. They are my weakness and I try to avoid the bakery case at all costs because I cannot resisting buying one (or two)... like I did this past weekend. Dammit.


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 3, 2014)

The spoiler book is a good christmas gift for someone who likes to bake. Will set it aside for a gift.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

{hoping for a few giftable items in this box actually]


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Nov 3, 2014)

It is definitely time for a piece of jewelry


----------



## kristab94 (Nov 3, 2014)

nicepenguins said:


> The spoiler book is a good christmas gift for someone who likes to bake. Will set it aside for a gift.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> {hoping for a few giftable items in this box actually]


Setting it aside myself, and pairing it with the apron from FFF.  I think it'll work well for a Christmas gift for a gf of mine that just got engaged!


----------



## nikkicorleone (Nov 3, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> I wonder why you got charged tax?
> 
> I've now bought Oct and Nov (as gift boxes), and neither time was I charged CA sales tax like before/should have been charged.
> 
> ...


Same day, I looked in my email, PS said they couldn't process my debit account charge from them. I got irritated so I didn't do anything about it. Just figured, I'll sit out on this box... Then, TODAY, I get another email saying it went through. They probably tried charging my card again, which is what they should've done in the first place. But I'm just confused -__-

I'll just gift the cookbook. Not really excited about it. I'll look through it to make my final decision. I know my aunt or sister would appreciate the cookbook. But silly of me, I forgot my sister receives PS too -__- LOL.

I'd bake more if my kitchen wasn't so small! I still have the mason jar cookie mix in my closet!


----------



## Traci Ann (Nov 3, 2014)

I am actually hoping there are a couple more gift-able items in this box. Tis the season for me to be looking. I am also hoping for black friday deals on subscriptions for kids boxes and other boxes to give to my friend and her kids for Christmas.


----------



## gingerneko (Nov 4, 2014)

I was actually hoping that if there weren't items I loved in this box, I'd get items that were nicely giftable, so I'm with you on that.


----------



## britty (Nov 4, 2014)

I was thinking about keeping this book for myself, but I have a bestfriend that absolutely LOVES to bake and is really good at it.  Plus she has all the cool cooking gadgets that I don't (I'm a cast iron, savory, down-home cooking kind of gal), so she may get this awesome gift from me!  I know she'll have the time and patience and cook goodies that I'll get to eat without all the hard work!!  Like someone said in a previous post, TIS THE SEASON!     /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nicolispicoli (Nov 4, 2014)

Same thing happened to me. I bought a box on Sunday night, got an email that my card couldn't be processed that same night (even though I've updated my card info since the new site went up). Yesterday AM, I looked at my bank account to check and noticed the charge was pending, so I ignored the email and then in the afternoon, I randomly got a receipt and the charge went through. Weird. I wasn't going to go on and adjust anything so that I didn't accidentally get double charged. I don't have much faith in PS lately...


----------



## Traci Ann (Nov 4, 2014)

I used my Rue La La code so right now I am worried about them going and charging me. Gotta watch them lately.


----------



## mvangundy (Nov 4, 2014)

mcculsta said:


> I used my Rue La La code so right now I am worried about them going and charging me. Gotta watch them lately.


I used both my Rue La La codes for last month and this month and haven't been charged.  *knock on wood*


----------



## maenad25 (Nov 4, 2014)

Ever since the big website changeover, backdoor tracking does not work for me. Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## beautifulme (Nov 4, 2014)

I checked my account today since I haven't yet been charged for November and on my account it shows last box billed and shipped October and next billing and next shipment December with no mention of November at all....What??? 

I have been a continuous subscriber since last January with no cancellations.

Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## tiffanys (Nov 4, 2014)

@@beautifulme I am trying to quote you and it's not working.  I have the exact same issue.


----------



## maenad25 (Nov 4, 2014)

Before the big change, my box would have already been on its way by now. I used to be one of the first to get the boxes. I got my October box on Oct. 20. :angry:


----------



## beautifulme (Nov 4, 2014)

tiffanys said:


> @@beautifulme I am trying to quote you and it's not working.  I have the exact same issue.


Okay, I e-mailed them today and am waiting for a response....thanks!!!


----------



## tiffanys (Nov 4, 2014)

Chicago folks... I got an email today from PopSugar.  Not sure how to do a screen capture and pasting the text isn't working for me... the gist of it is if you go to the Levi's store at 600 N. Michigan Ave and spend $150+ you'll get the November PSMH box free (while supplies last), starting November 7.  I'm happy to forward the email to anyone that has better Makeup talk skills than me so you can see it. 

That means spoilers in just a couple of days (assuming a Makeup Talker is also in the market for Levi's)!


----------



## tiffanys (Nov 4, 2014)

@@beautifulme can you let me know what they say please?


----------



## beautifulme (Nov 4, 2014)

tiffanys said:


> @@beautifulme can you let me know what they say please?


I will as soon as I get a reply!


----------



## Robdob80 (Nov 4, 2014)

beautifulme said:


> I checked my account today since I haven't yet been charged for November and on my account it shows last box billed and shipped October and next billing and next shipment December with no mention of November at all....What???
> 
> I have been a continuous subscriber since last January with no cancellations.
> 
> Anyone else have this problem?


Mine looks the same. Under shipments it lists October as shipped and next shipment as December, though I was charged today and see the charge under the "recurring payments" tab. Last month worked out for me without having to contact customer service, so I'm cautiously optimistic that it will work out this month, even though the website doesn't reflect what it should. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Traci Ann (Nov 4, 2014)

On a happy note, PopSugar sent me an Illume "nice boxed candle" for my expired brownie from my second september box. It was probably in one of the past boxes, but I like candles and it is for christmas, so I am happy!


----------



## kristab94 (Nov 4, 2014)

mcculsta said:


> On a happy note, PopSugar sent me an Illume "nice boxed candle" for my expired brownie from my second september box. It was probably in one of the past boxes, but I like candles and it is for christmas, so I am happy!


Wo!  That's WAY better than the brownie.


----------



## Traci Ann (Nov 4, 2014)

Yeah, it smells really nice too! I am considering buying the naughty one to burn with it!


----------



## MaryW86 (Nov 4, 2014)

mcculsta said:


> On a happy note, PopSugar sent me an Illume "nice boxed candle" for my expired brownie from my second september box. It was probably in one of the past boxes, but I like candles and it is for christmas, so I am happy!


My nail decals were defective and I emailed them about it.  I had an email from Fedex saying that they are sending a package to me(clearly not my box) and I wonder if they are sending me the same thing.  That would be excellent  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ashley Deffert (Nov 4, 2014)

I signed into my account and it says next box to be shipped is Decembers. Yay! No backdoor tracking yet though.


----------



## Traci Ann (Nov 4, 2014)

MaryW86 said:


> My nail decals were defective and I emailed them about it.  I had an email from Fedex saying that they are sending a package to me(clearly not my box) and I wonder if they are sending me the same thing.  That would be excellent  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I never got a fedex email, but I don't have a fedex account. I knew they were sending something, just didn't know what. 

For the people who have next shipment as Dec. Apparnetly, according to fb, that means your Nov. box is processed.


----------



## MaryW86 (Nov 4, 2014)

mcculsta said:


> I never got a fedex email, but I don't have a fedex account. I knew they were sending something, just didn't know what.
> 
> For the people who have next shipment as Dec. Apparnetly, according to fb, that means your Nov. box is processed.


Do you know the weight of the package by chance?  They could be just sending me a replacement pack of decals lol.  I candle would be much better.


----------



## Traci Ann (Nov 4, 2014)

no, I only signed up for fedex today, after I got the candle. The candle is pretty heavy though (candle wise), and it has a glass jar it comes in. It is on the Illume website.


----------



## JenTX (Nov 5, 2014)

Well now that the Neimans box spoilers are out, hopefully there will be November box spoilers soon too!


----------



## fancyfarmer (Nov 5, 2014)

Has anyone's box initiated?


----------



## jebest (Nov 5, 2014)

I have a feeling it's going to be a bad shipping month again, and it's time for me to say bye bye bye to Popsugar. At least for a little while lol


----------



## fancyfarmer (Nov 5, 2014)

I have an eerie feeling you're right. I still have not gotten a charge on my credit card, and the only month that it was late like this was last month. It's shaping up to be the same.


----------



## maenad25 (Nov 5, 2014)

Here we go again! Before the nightmare changeover, I would be charged right at the first of the month and then my box would arrive in the first 8-10 days of the  month.  Still haven't been charged. BEYOND frustrated!!


----------



## ChristinaC (Nov 5, 2014)

mcculsta said:


> On a happy note, PopSugar sent me an Illume "nice boxed candle" for my expired brownie from my second september box. It was probably in one of the past boxes, but I like candles and it is for christmas, so I am happy!


Lucky!!  They sent me "You Smell" wipes.  Which I suppose are better than the brownie...lol

Popsugar is really missing attention to detail lately.  I mean, it's great that they send replacement items, but think of the time and money they could save if they just sent products with longer lead times/expiration dates. My September box wasn't SENT until 9/30, and the brownie expired that same day.  

I'm waiting to see how the November box plays out, if it is decent, I will continue through December...Either way, I have decided that come January my money will be spent elsewhere.


----------



## nicolispicoli (Nov 5, 2014)

So has everyone been getting CS responses more quickly? I've had to email several times about an issue that they reassure me is fixed, but isn't.

After the change, they didn't credit me a referral (it would be my 5th referral, setting off 3 free months) I was due. I had the friend I referred email and they said (after over a week) that they credited my referral, they did not. So I forwarded her email, waited another week and they replied saying I have 5 referrals. I feel like they're making me think I'm crazy. Again, I looked and only see 4, so I've emailed once again and so far, no response. I mean, it's not as bad as not getting your box, but I'd rather have it resolved before my free boxes would start in December.

So I guess I just wonder if everyone is getting a faster response? If you are, are you emailing the standard CS or that email Lisa Sugar provided? Thanks!

Edited** Apparently just writing it out on here helped. I just got an email back saying that they're still working to fix the referral page, but they wanted to confirm that I do in fact have the referral on my account, at least on their end. Makes me feel better...at least until December boxes go out and I see if I get charged.


----------



## Traci Ann (Nov 5, 2014)

ChristinaC said:


> Lucky!!  They sent me "You Smell" wipes.  Which I suppose are better than the brownie...lol
> 
> Popsugar is really missing attention to detail lately.  I mean, it's great that they send replacement items, but think of the time and money they could save if they just sent products with longer lead times/expiration dates. My September box wasn't SENT until 9/30, and the brownie expired that same day.


I actually liked the brownie and was sad I couldn't eat it. My box for sept was sent on 10/1, so I feel your pain. I will see how Nov. goes.


----------



## I'm so addicted (Nov 6, 2014)

Oh I so hope there is not a candle, frame or lip gloss.. God help me if there is...


----------



## hilaryrose90 (Nov 6, 2014)

I'm so addicted said:


> Oh I so hope there is not a candle, frame or lip gloss.. God help me if there is...


It seems unlikely that they would send another picture frame or candle since we just got those last month.

I haven't gotten any lipglosses from PS yet, since I've only been subbing since Sept, but I don't particularly want one either.


----------



## jebest (Nov 6, 2014)

Well it's the 6th and they have not started shipping yet. They promised everything would be back to normal by November, but I still have not been charged. They also won't give dates for when we will be charged. I was really hoping they would fix the mess they made. I asked them about the new site not being mobile friendly and they said they are working on it in the next coming "months" lol The old website was mobile friendly, so I don't see why it would take months.


----------



## I'm so addicted (Nov 6, 2014)

hilaryrose90 said:


> It seems unlikely that they would send another picture frame or candle since we just got those last month.
> 
> I haven't gotten any lipglosses from PS yet, since I've only been subbing since Sept, but I don't particularly want one either.


lol I am getting the NM box so it was kind don't of a joke.. I really don't think PS it's that dumb...


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 6, 2014)

Hmm they pinged me on Tuesday, Nov. 4th to update my billing info (my card changed), said it needed to be updated within 5 days or my November box order would be canceled. So they must have tried to charge me, I updated my card but I don't see any pending charges. I wonder if that means they'll charging next week?


----------



## nikkicorleone (Nov 6, 2014)

My charge for the November box finally completed/went through, yesterday 11/5 according to my debit statement.

I'm so annoyed with popsugar right now. If this becomes another shipping fiasco like last month. I'm going to cancel upfront, wait until they go back to somewhat normal and referring the crap out of myself again.

Lol, sheesh -__-


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 6, 2014)

nikkicorleone said:


> My charge for the November box finally completed/went through, yesterday 11/5 according to my debit statement.
> 
> I'm so annoyed with popsugar right now. If this becomes another shipping fiasco like last month. I'm going to cancel upfront, wait until they go back to somewhat normal and referring the crap out of myself again.
> 
> Lol, sheesh -__-


can you refer the crap out of me while you are at it?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm 2 away from free boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jebest (Nov 6, 2014)

I am hoping for spoilers, good spoilers. I need something to take my mind off the fact that I blew $250 on there NM box.. please something come out.


----------



## jebest (Nov 6, 2014)

They just sent me a reply email to an email sent October 8 lol really? A month later?


----------



## nikkicorleone (Nov 6, 2014)

mishmish said:


> can you refer the crap out of me while you are at it?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm 2 away from free boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'll be sure of it!


----------



## Monica Sue (Nov 7, 2014)

jebest said:


> I am hoping for spoilers, good spoilers. I need something to take my mind off the fact that I blew $250 on there NM box.. please something come out.


the only one i have seen is the book "

Dominique Ansel: The Secret Recipes"that i am not excited about but i will gift it


----------



## Traci Ann (Nov 7, 2014)

They should start shipping soon, I hope.


----------



## wisconsin gal (Nov 7, 2014)

Hypothetical question.

Would you be less upset if ps sent 1-10 boxes hoping one of those people would post a spoiler right away, or was really really late getting out boxes again like last month?

Since they haven't shipped, bummer, I'm looking at a pretty late box over here. I got my oct box, 30th!

I think I would be more forgiving for poor shipping if it was a great box. Not sure if a spoiler of a bad box would make me feel any better.


----------



## ChristinaC (Nov 7, 2014)

wisconsin gal said:


> Hypothetical question.
> 
> Would you be less upset if ps sent 1-10 boxes hoping one of those people would post a spoiler right away, or was really really late getting out boxes again like last month?
> 
> ...


Part of what really annoyed me last month was that some bloggers got their boxes SUPER early, and most of the paying customers got it in the last week of October, if not later.  

I don't think them shipping 1-10 boxes would help...if they want to do a spoiler they can have bloggers announce a spoiler - like they have in the past.  

Seriously, it was like a joke looking at the PSMH twitter replies last month.  Everything was either some random blogger tagging them in their SPONSORED post, or paying customers complaining.   I understand that blogs are basically their advertising, but keep treating the ones who actually pay you poorly and you'll be left with nobody.


----------



## ChristinaC (Nov 7, 2014)

wisconsin gal said:


> Hypothetical question.
> 
> Would you be less upset if ps sent 1-10 boxes hoping one of those people would post a spoiler right away, or was really really late getting out boxes again like last month?
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, and I would totally be more forgiving if the box was amazing lol.  I'm afraid we're not getting a spoiler because there's no ONE fab item.  

In the past they've done spoilers like for that too faced palette, and more recently that ombre scarf.  

I guess we'll find out sooner or later...hopefully not too much later.


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 7, 2014)

They responded to someone on their FB wall saying "The next box will ship mid-November and we hope you'll love it!"


----------



## normajean2008 (Nov 7, 2014)

nicepenguins said:


> They responded to someone on their FB wall saying "The next box will ship mid-November and we hope you'll love it!"


With more emphasis placed on the "boxes will go out by the 15th of the month" when they redid their website/info etc... it feels like that is going to become the new norm, and boxes wont go out until mid month or later now, and wont be received until end of the month.  

They are starting to feel like Glossy box took over their shipping. :-\    It'll be interesting to see how it works out over the next couple months.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 7, 2014)

Yeah but this isn't like it's new for them, in 2012 their shipping was ALL over the place, completely unpredictable, they got on a good trend of being consistent then the website change over and all sort of shit went wrong.

I think it'll straighten out and return to some sort of consistency but a little update here and there wouldn't hurt, however I think if they mention it (draw attention to it) and people pay attention, they'll get mad and cancel and that's not their goal either.  Hard to say though...how people will react.


----------



## sandyeggos (Nov 7, 2014)

tiffanys said:


> Chicago folks... I got an email today from PopSugar.  Not sure how to do a screen capture and pasting the text isn't working for me... the gist of it is if you go to the Levi's store at 600 N. Michigan Ave and spend $150+ you'll get the November PSMH box free (while supplies last), starting November 7.  I'm happy to forward the email to anyone that has better Makeup talk skills than me so you can see it.
> 
> That means spoilers in just a couple of days (assuming a Makeup Talker is also in the market for Levi's)!


Do we know if any Chicago MUTers made it out to Levi's today?


----------



## kristab94 (Nov 7, 2014)

Found in my Twitter feed.  Looks like spoilers to me?


----------



## AshJs3 (Nov 7, 2014)

Ooooh if so, that looks pretty nice!


----------



## mvangundy (Nov 7, 2014)

kristab94 said:


> Found in my Twitter feed.  Looks like spoilers to me?
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0127.PNG


Who's twitter feed?!


----------



## kristab94 (Nov 7, 2014)

mvangundy said:


> Who's twitter feed?!


Levi's promoted tweet


----------



## kristab94 (Nov 7, 2014)

If it is spoilers...PopSugar REALLY loves that cobalt blue color, huh?


----------



## nicolispicoli (Nov 7, 2014)

I don't mind getting the box at the end of the month, if it's consistent. However, from now on, they shouldn't include items that are month specific (halloween nail decals, etc.) and if they are, they should send them the month before.

Popsugar really is my favorite box of the many I get, but it shouldn't have taken them so long to get their act together. I would be embarrassed if I was Lisa Sugar that she even had to get involved. I'm sure now people have been fired and they have yet another thing to deal with. I feel like they've had plenty of time to get it back to some consistency and I see it getting somewhat better. Here's hoping it's back to "normal" by December.


----------



## nicolispicoli (Nov 7, 2014)

I'm loving that little clutch! And the wine glass markers, those are both items I'll definitely use!


----------



## mvangundy (Nov 7, 2014)

kristab94 said:


> If it is spoilers...PopSugar REALLY loves that cobalt blue color, huh?


I'll say! Thank you for posting the pic!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LabiosRojos (Nov 7, 2014)

...looking good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 7, 2014)

Nice! So excited if that is for all of us. Lots of giftables there too. Is the one item note cards? I thought we just got note cards but maybe it's something else.

Wondering what the gray tube with the whale on it is.


----------



## shadowcat78 (Nov 7, 2014)

Can anyone tell what that tube of cream is?


----------



## bxmvm (Nov 7, 2014)

shadowcat78 said:


> Can anyone tell what that tube of cream is?


Hi! I am a longtime lurker and just registered so I could share my sleuthing results. The cream is the Simpatico Shea Butter Cream in Ambergris. I am not sure how I managed to find this, but yay, it's a match! $22 retail. Off to look for that purse now...

http://www.khalldesigns.com/product/72-shea-butter-cream-100-ml-3-4-oz-ambergris/


----------



## shadowcat78 (Nov 7, 2014)

bxmvm said:


> Hi! I am a longtime lurker and just registered so I could share my sleuthing results. The cream is the Simpatico Shea Butter Cream in Ambergris. I am not sure how I managed to find this, but yay, it's a match! $22 retail. Off to look for that purse now...
> 
> http://www.khalldesigns.com/product/72-shea-butter-cream-100-ml-3-4-oz-ambergris/


Thanks for sharing, and welcome!


----------



## bxmvm (Nov 7, 2014)

shadowcat78 said:


> Thanks for sharing, and welcome!


Thank you! I found the popcorn, but no luck on the purse yet... 

http://www.amazon.com/G-H-Cretors-Popped-Corn-Chicago/dp/B00CANGORS/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1415399440&amp;sr=8-5&amp;keywords=G.H.+Cretors+Popcorn+Chicago+Mix%2C


----------



## Sadejane (Nov 7, 2014)

bxmvm said:


> Hi! I am a longtime lurker and just registered so I could share my sleuthing results. The cream is the Simpatico Shea Butter Cream in Ambergris. I am not sure how I managed to find this, but yay, it's a match! $22 retail. Off to look for that purse now...
> 
> http://www.khalldesigns.com/product/72-shea-butter-cream-100-ml-3-4-oz-ambergris/


Ahhh. .  I wondered if it as Simpatico!  I think it's made by the same company (KHall designs) of the soap we got last time.  But I'm excited to try the Simpatico line.  They sell it at the fancy grocery store near my house and I use the tester every time I shop there.  It's a lovely cream, for sure. 

I'm dying to know what kind of purse we're getting. . . I can't enlarge the picture enough to make out the brand. It's a cute bag and even though cobalt blue, at least it's not a fold over clutch. Part of me wondered if it was a Levi's brand purse or something. . .interesting collaboration between Popsugar and Levi's.


----------



## shadowcat78 (Nov 7, 2014)

So I decided to look up what ambergris was, since it's in that cream.  It is a secretion from the intestines of sperm whales :wacko:


----------



## MoiSurtout (Nov 7, 2014)

shadowcat78 said:


> So I decided to look up what ambergris was, since it's in that cream.  It is a secretion from the intestines of sperm whales :wacko:


I think it's just the scent, which is often used in perfume. It says:



> This cream contains no animal components or parabens.


Ambergris is really expensive, so it's not likely to be a real ingredient.


----------



## LabiosRojos (Nov 7, 2014)

The purse looks like...Kate Spade Byrd Wellesley Shoulder Bag in Cobalt Blue....I must be seeing things :w00t:


----------



## I'm so addicted (Nov 7, 2014)

LabiosRojos said:


> The purse looks like...Kate Spade Byrd Wellesley Shoulder Bag in Cobalt Blue....I must be seeing things :w00t:


shut it!!!!! Omg..

there's just nooooo way.. i would forgive PS for everything! !!!


----------



## zeesa (Nov 7, 2014)

Hi guys... I am trying to buy the November box but it keeps saying "Internal Error"... this isn't the first time it is happened... any advice? I also put it on their Facebook page with no response.


----------



## bxmvm (Nov 7, 2014)

I'm so addicted said:


> shut it!!!!! Omg..
> 
> there's just nooooo way.. i would forgive PS for everything! !!!


I would love that - but i don't think that is it. Really similar design though. Now to figure out who created a look-a-like bag!


----------



## Teach22 (Nov 7, 2014)

LabiosRojos said:


> The purse looks like...Kate Spade Byrd Wellesley Shoulder Bag in Cobalt Blue....I must be seeing things :w00t:


You are right they do look very similar but the chain looks a little bit longer in the spoiler pic, not getting my hopes up for Kate Spade but hopefully its lovely bag regardless.  Such a tease that picture is!  And now that I ve googled the Kate Spade version I want in every color lol


----------



## ikecarus (Nov 7, 2014)

SO excited for this box - that crossbody/clutch makes the entire box for me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Even though I cannot stand caramel corn. XD


----------



## roohound (Nov 7, 2014)

I am so in love with this box. I'm a chef and the Dominique Ansel cookbook was already on my wish list. And man, I am a sucker for anything cobalt blue. The cobalt blue purse was the only thing in the Neiman Marcus box that had me a little sad I didn't spent the $250. This will make up for it! Yay! A box I am uber excited about!


----------



## Teach22 (Nov 7, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> SO excited for this box - that crossbody/clutch makes the entire box for me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Even though I cannot stand caramel corn. XD


That caramel corn sounds very interesting caramel cheddar.  I can't even wrap my head around those 2 flavors together lol  I m excited to try it.  Here s the description from the GH Cretors popcorn website :

Today we make our Caramel Corn just like Great Grandpa did- in old-fashioned copper kettles, one batch at a time. Then we mix it up the Chicago way, with our rich, creamy, Aged Cheddar Cheese Corn to create the perfect combination of Sweet and Salty. You don’t even have to come to Chicago to try this special treat. From our kitchen to yours, enjoy!


----------



## roohound (Nov 7, 2014)

We always call that Chicago corn - it is great! Nice mix of salty and sweet. I wonder if those notecards are actually recipe cards


----------



## sandyeggos (Nov 7, 2014)

What an exciting box, this box totally redeemed October's box for me. 

Also for the brand of bag, from what I can decipher I see _ _ _(maybe E) _ L and then a city most likely on the second line (New York?) perhaps?


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Nov 7, 2014)

Ahhh! I looooove that popcorn! The Chicago mix is weirdly amazing. My coworkers and I are obsessed with it!


----------



## secrethoarder (Nov 7, 2014)

At first I thought it might be a Fossil bag since it looks really similar to their Sydney Top Zip...

But then I googled some more and that's definitely not it.

I can't wait for one of our amazing MUT sleuths to figure this one out!


----------



## Teach22 (Nov 7, 2014)

roohound said:


> We always call that Chicago corn - it is great! Nice mix of salty and sweet. I wonder if those notecards are actually recipe cards


YUMMMMMMMMM.  I am so excited to try it.  Ooooo recipe cards would be so awesome!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Nov 7, 2014)

I am actually really excited for this box, glad I'm getting this one. I buy that Chicago corn at the grocery store sometimes and I love it, plus I love the cookbook and the purse looks cute. Can't wait to see everything up close.


----------



## makeuptalks (Nov 7, 2014)

Anyone want to volunteer to call Levi's in Chicago on Michigan Avenue and just ask them for the brand of the clutch in the Must Have Box? Take one for the team!


----------



## sandyeggos (Nov 7, 2014)

makeuptalks said:


> Anyone want to volunteer to call Levi's in Chicago on Michigan Avenue and just ask them for the brand of the clutch in the Must Have Box? Take one for the team!


Or Levi's in Soho NYC, who is also running the same promotion according to this article I found. http://www.popsugar.com/celebrity/Your-Fall-Denim-Shopping-Spree-Just-Got-Lot-More-Fun-36017755

I just might have to do this. Just to see. 

Edit: It looks like the ones in San Fran and Santa Monica are doing as well!


----------



## makeuptalks (Nov 7, 2014)

Pretty please, someone?? I would do it but I lost my voice so no one can understand me. Lol. I'm new here, hi everyone!


----------



## sandyeggos (Nov 7, 2014)

The Santa Monica one wouldn't give up an deets about what's in the box :/


----------



## shadowcat78 (Nov 7, 2014)

I called the New York store.  They told me the purse brand was Sorial.


----------



## nikkicorleone (Nov 7, 2014)

That clutch though....

oh my god. LOL.

YAY.

This box is GOOD!


----------



## makeuptalks (Nov 7, 2014)

shadowcat78 said:


> I called the New York store. They told me the purse brand was Sorial.


Thank you! You're awesome!


----------



## makeuptalks (Nov 7, 2014)

sandyeggos said:


> The Santa Monica one wouldn't give up an deets about what's in the box :/


Thank you for trying!


----------



## sandyeggos (Nov 7, 2014)

shadowcat78 said:


> I called the New York store.  They told me the purse brand was Sorial.


Thank you! I couldn't find this exact style on their site. But its value is probably somewhere between $59 and $160.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 7, 2014)

shadowcat78 said:


> I called the New York store.  They told me the purse brand was Sorial.


I did the same thing!  But I was searching for it too!


----------



## makeuptalks (Nov 7, 2014)

I like the November box and am most excited for the hand cream, snack and pastry book. I'm not supposed to eat gluten but I'm going to do it anyway, lol! The other items will be gifted. I consider that a plus because I am a new subscriber to PSMH and part of my sign up was to get gift items for the holidays. I also really liked October though even though many people did not. Some more perfect gifts came from that box.


----------



## I'm so addicted (Nov 7, 2014)

Ummm, is it weird that i can't gift anything from this or NM. Like I just don't want to. I want to keep it.. maybe I'm selfish, but if I buy a gift for some one I feel excited to give it. But with this I want it allllll.....


----------



## I'm so addicted (Nov 7, 2014)

makeuptalks said:


> I like the November box and am most excited for the hand cream, snack and pastry book. I'm not supposed to eat gluten but I'm going to do it anyway, lol! The other items will be gifted. I consider that a plus because I am a new subscriber to PSMH and part of my sign up was to get gift items for the holidays. I also really liked October though even though many people did not. Some more perfect gifts came from that box.


i have celiac and am totally Gluten free! The Chicago mix is totally GF. Pretty sure it's certified GF... ??

And it's oddly uh-mazing!!


----------



## LabiosRojos (Nov 7, 2014)

Called the NYC store...the brand is 'Sorial'. Looked on their website and found the Oceana Oversize Clutch Stingray Collection in Denim. :wub:

shopsorial.com


----------



## Teach22 (Nov 7, 2014)

shadowcat78 said:


> I called the New York store.  They told me the purse brand was Sorial.


Awesome! You rock (and all the other ladies who called too!)  I have never heard of that brand before but the bags on their website are all beautiful but the price range is huge some go for $55 all the way up to $950!  I don't see the bag in that pic on the site, wonder if its a pop sugar exclusive.  Come on box magically appear on my doorstep pretty please  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LabiosRojos (Nov 7, 2014)

Oh...and is $148.00  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## shadowcat78 (Nov 7, 2014)

sandyeggos said:


> Thank you! I couldn't find this exact style on their site. But its value is probably somewhere between $59 and $160.


I can't find the item on their website either, but it looks like most of their handbags/clutches are  over $100.00.


----------



## LabiosRojos (Nov 7, 2014)

...and is a crossbody  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Teach22 (Nov 7, 2014)

Wait is it a makeup case? http://store.shopsorial.com/oceana-make-up-case/


----------



## shadowcat78 (Nov 7, 2014)

LabiosRojos said:


> Called the NYC store...the brand is 'Sorial'. Looked on their website and found the Oceana Oversize Clutch Stingray Collection in Denim. :wub:
> 
> shopsorial.com


Ha ha, I wonder how many calls they have gotten from us MUTers, and they are probably trying to figure out why all of these people are calling right now!


----------



## makeuptalks (Nov 7, 2014)

I'm so addicted said:


> i have celiac and am totally Gluten free! The Chicago mix is totally GF. Pretty sure it's certified GF... ??
> 
> And it's oddly uh-mazing!!


Thank you for the info! Now I'm really excited to try it!


----------



## makeuptalks (Nov 7, 2014)

Teach22 said:


> Wait is it a makeup case? http://store.shopsorial.com/oceana-make-up-case/


I would love this! I think it's some sort of wallet on a chain.


----------



## phanne (Nov 7, 2014)

I actually have a Sorial tote. I actually bought it on the website that the April PopSugar box was like $30 on that TV show. It's vegan leather and I get compliments on it all the time. It's really soft.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 7, 2014)

I was thinking the makeup case too. but the chain looks silver. and not as round. maybe it's special made for popsugar.


----------



## makeuptalks (Nov 7, 2014)

My guess is it's the Oceana Zip around Wallet, $128. What do you all think?


----------



## nikkicorleone (Nov 7, 2014)

Ummm, also, I don't think those are notecards. It looks like it says 2015 on it. Maybe a mini calendar???


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 7, 2014)

just about to post that! http://store.shopsorial.com/oceana-zip-around-wallet/

In ocean blue


----------



## sandyeggos (Nov 7, 2014)

makeuptalks said:


> My guess is it's the Oceana Zip around Wallet, $128. What do you all think?


I don't think it's any of the Oceana items. The one in the photo is a top-zip, and for the cross body on their site, the name plate are in different places. I'm thinking it's a exclusive or discounted items. Thoughts?


----------



## Teach22 (Nov 7, 2014)

makeuptalks said:


> My guess is it's the Oceana Zip around Wallet, $128. What do you all think?


The wallet is beautiful but that chain doesn't look like it has the fabric piece on it ... someone call back and ask what in the world it is please lol (jk)


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 7, 2014)

Ill go into the store tomorrow. Though it closes at 9 tonight if anyone wants to go tonight


----------



## Teach22 (Nov 7, 2014)

mishmish said:


> Ill go into the store tomorrow. Though it closes at 9 tonight if anyone wants to go tonight


Aww u are so sweet I was totally kidding though don't go out of your way. Its fun to guess.  That site is dangerous, such beautiful bags and wallets.  Think there s a levi card or something in there curious as to what they have to do with this box.


----------



## makeuptalks (Nov 7, 2014)

mishmish said:


> Ill go into the store tomorrow. Though it closes at 9 tonight if anyone wants to go tonight


Yay thank you!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 7, 2014)

Teach22 said:


> Aww u are so sweet I was totally kidding though don't go out of your way. Its fun to guess.  That site is dangerous, such beautiful bags and wallets.  Think there s a levi card or something in there curious as to what they have to do with this box.


It's ok. Ill walk the dog there.  It's not far.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Teach22 (Nov 7, 2014)

I wonder if whatever the bag is if it comes in any color variations they have such beautiful color options on the website but I actually do love the blue if its the same.  I m so curious what bag it is, I mean the make up bag does look a little more rounded but it could also be the pictures sometimes things look different I dunno.  Eeee this is fun!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LabiosRojos (Nov 7, 2014)

Ok,,,called the NYC store again, and spoke to the same sweet guy. He described the Sorial bag for me..."as a nice size shoulder/crossbody chain bag in blue. He is not sure if its leather, but he thinks it might be... :wub:  

I'm thinking maybe is a smaller version of the Oceana, just made for Popsugar  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jebest (Nov 7, 2014)

It does not look like the oceana because that style has really pretty pebbled colors. The picture looks like a solid color.


----------



## makeuptalks (Nov 7, 2014)

LabiosRojos said:


> Ok,,,called the NYC store again, and spoke to the same sweet guy. He described the Sorial bag for me..."as a nice size shoulder/crossbody chain bag in blue. He is not sure if its leather, but he thinks it might be... :wub:
> 
> I'm thinking maybe is a smaller version of the Oceana, just made for Popsugar  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Nice work!


----------



## artlover613 (Nov 7, 2014)

I hope it is from the stingray collection! (Squeal!)


----------



## makeuptalks (Nov 7, 2014)

nikkicorleone said:


> Ummm, also, I don't think those are notecards. It looks like it says 2015 on it. Maybe a mini calendar???


That'd be fun!


----------



## I'm so addicted (Nov 7, 2014)

Hahahha... eeeekkkk.. the suspense.. I love that people are calling I was going to it at this point we have to wait for a different shift or workers lol


----------



## jebest (Nov 7, 2014)

I like the cook book, the cream, popcorn (never had), and the wine glass writers. Not sure about the other two yet, if it's a big enough purse it would be a great gift for my mom, if it's a wallet I NEED it. If that other item is recipe cards or a stationary I will love.


----------



## atomic (Nov 7, 2014)

I like everything except the wine glass markers (useless to me and anyone I'm getting Christmas gifts). The bag and the cookbook are my favorites. I'm so glad I skipped last month.


----------



## GlitterChick15 (Nov 7, 2014)

Can anyone tell if the chain is gold or silver? I am trying to decide if I should subscribe for my first box!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jebest (Nov 7, 2014)

It's silver


----------



## GlitterChick15 (Nov 7, 2014)

Great, thanks! That means I probably won't be able to resist- not a gold fan, but I love anything silver!! I think this box looks great! Oh and BTW, that popcorn is amazing!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JenniferV (Nov 7, 2014)

These are the notecards:

http://www.tinyprints.com/product/61534/personal_stationery_thoughtful_heart.html

The designer of them per the site is "PopSugar".


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 7, 2014)

JenniferV said:


> These are the notecards:
> 
> http://www.tinyprints.com/product/61534/personal_stationery_thoughtful_heart.html
> 
> The designer of them per the site is "PopSugar".


CUTE!


----------



## jebest (Nov 7, 2014)

Meh.. did not want more cards. I make my own lol


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 7, 2014)

atomic said:


> I like everything except the wine glass markers (useless to me and anyone I'm getting Christmas gifts). The bag and the cookbook are my favorites. I'm so glad I skipped last month.


You could write on candles. Similar to the chalk candle concept. But on glass  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

EDIT: or fun messages on mirrors  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Endless options..


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Nov 8, 2014)

You guys are all so amazing at sleuthing! Such dedicated women. I'm just reading this &amp; smiling. Not sure how I feel about this box yet. But, I skipped last month then totally regretted it.


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Nov 8, 2014)

Do I get this box or skip it? Ugh! The only thing I really wanted last month was the candle so i swapped for it but it broke in shipping . Now the only things I really want are the cream and maybe the bag. Hard decisions! I'm probably going to pass though the $10 code is tempting.


----------



## blank2aa (Nov 8, 2014)

Has anyone else not been charged yet?


----------



## fancyfarmer (Nov 8, 2014)

JenniferV said:


> These are the notecards:
> 
> http://www.tinyprints.com/product/61534/personal_stationery_thoughtful_heart.html
> 
> The designer of them per the site is "PopSugar".


Does that mean we are getting personalized cards with our initial?


----------



## JenniferV (Nov 8, 2014)

fancyfarmer said:


> Does that mean we are getting personalized cards with our initial?


I highly doubt that!  I thought it looked like there was a 2015 in the heart in the spoiler picture?  Or maybe we are getting a code to redeem for personalized cards.

Someone on Instagram (looks like a PopSugar blogger) got her box yesterday.  She has only posted the Popcorn so far.


----------



## TheaC (Nov 8, 2014)

JenniferV said:


> Someone on Instagram (looks like a PopSugar blogger) got her box yesterday.  She has only posted the Popcorn so far.


Uggh. Here we go again.


----------



## Teach22 (Nov 8, 2014)

JenniferV said:


> These are the notecards:
> 
> http://www.tinyprints.com/product/61534/personal_stationery_thoughtful_heart.html
> 
> The designer of them per the site is "PopSugar".


Thanks!  Those look so cute!  This  box is getting me excited... I m loving some of those Sorial bags on the sorial website I hope we get a coupon code they would make awesome xmas presents.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 8, 2014)

I've got confirmation! I went to the store for you ladies. Don't look at my next post if you don't want to know... give me a couple of min to post.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 8, 2014)

How do I upload images??!!

EDIT - "More" is the key there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 8, 2014)

Total Retail Value: 134.64

Sorial Saffiano Wallet on a Chain ($49 value) - from what I can see online Saffiano is the vegan (faux) "leather"

Tiny Prints cards (xoxo) Card says www.tinyprints.com/popsugar (but it redirects to a promo page: http://www.tinyprints.com/promo/popsugar.htm?CID=PA-PARTNER-TP-POPSUGAR-PRINT)

The rest is known.  The popcorn is the size of the box (missing the pic below since it's posted on blogger site).


----------



## CSCS2 (Nov 8, 2014)

Yay!! Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 8, 2014)

I couldn't take a picture of the actual wallet as it was wrapped, but you can see it's size relative to the box - and you can see the actual card.  Hope this helps some make decisions.


----------



## artlover613 (Nov 8, 2014)

Mishmish, you are the best!!!

Thank you! &lt;3


----------



## skyflower (Nov 8, 2014)

Oh darn, I was hoping the purse wasn't faux leather (not a fan of plastic purses) but everything else looks great! I used the MSA code for an additional box to gift, so I think even minus the purse value this box was a win


----------



## artlover613 (Nov 8, 2014)

I received a Tinyprints catalogue in the mail yesterday (by coincidence?) and they have gorgeous items. There is a 30% off discount with a specialized code. I hope this will stack with the popsugar code. If so family will be getting gorgeous holiday cards this year! Yay!

PS-They also have a terrific gift guide with monogrammed and personalized items like phone cases, pillows, calendars and the like!


----------



## Teach22 (Nov 8, 2014)

Thanks Mishmash!  I can't tell is the wallet in the box blue or do they come in different colors?  What a fun and different box, I wonder if the chain is removable.  Come on box get here quick!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 8, 2014)

Teach22 said:


> Thanks Mishmash!  I can't tell is the wallet in the box blue or do they come in different colors?  What a fun and different box, I wonder if the chain is removable.  Come on box get here quick!


It's definitely blue.  Even the manager said she couldn't tell how long the chain would be. I doubt there are variations. It doesnt say so on the card.


----------



## danipeach (Nov 8, 2014)

mishmish said:


> You could write on candles. Similar to the chalk candle concept. But on glass  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> EDIT: or fun messages on mirrors  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Endless options..


I was thinking of using it on the glass photo frame we just got in October!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And I love the wallet. I hope the chain is long enough to wear it crossbody. We just got key cards for the office and I keep forgetting to take it out of my purse when I walk around!


----------



## makeuptalks (Nov 8, 2014)

Thank you so much, MishMish! I'm so glad that bag's a wallet on a chain! That's just what one of my gift recipient needs! Can't wait to get this box.


----------



## wisconsin gal (Nov 8, 2014)

I'm so happy a spoiler got out. I'll be looking forward to this box. Late or not.


----------



## LabiosRojos (Nov 8, 2014)

Thank you MishMish!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 8, 2014)

I figured I would save the store from getting a lot of phone calls eventually  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 8, 2014)

ahh I'm SOOO happy it's a wallet! I've been in desperate need of one for awhile now, and it's been on my pop sugar wishlist since the summer!

Someone previously mentioned they were bummed that it's faux leather. I have a few high-end bags that are "vegan leather" and let me tell you- it's anything but plastic. It looks amazing, feels super soft and realistic, and when made correctly, looks very high end. I wouldn't worry about this one not looking nice!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 8, 2014)

Agree.  If you search online for Sorial Saffiano (which is the faux leather) you can see it's nice quality.


----------



## phanne (Nov 8, 2014)

skyflower said:


> Oh darn, I was hoping the purse wasn't faux leather (not a fan of plastic purses) but everything else looks great! I used the MSA code for an additional box to gift, so I think even minus the purse value this box was a win


I have a sorial tote made of this vegan leather and I assure you there's nothing plastic feeling about it. I actually never would have known it wasn't leather if it wasn't written in the description. It is very buttery soft.

AND, my tote is half tan and half BLUE! so now I have a matching wallet. I am so flipping excited! And a wallet is the last thing I need.


----------



## Shauna999 (Nov 8, 2014)

mishmish said:


> I figured I would save the store from getting a lot of phone calls eventually  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


You Rock Mishmish!!!! Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyMacbeth (Nov 8, 2014)

Is there a monogram in the heart on the notecards? I'd like to gift them to my sister. She's getting married in June and this blue happens to be one of her colors. It'd be a weird gift, though if it were a random letter. Thanks!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 8, 2014)

LadyMacbeth said:


> Is there a monogram in the heart on the notecards? I'd like to gift them to my sister. She's getting married in June and this blue happens to be one of her colors. It'd be a weird gift, though if it were a random letter. Thanks!


It's XOXO

EDIT: you can see it here: ww.tinyprints.com/popsugar


----------



## Tamara76 (Nov 8, 2014)

Thanks for the spoilers!!!!   I am so excited for my November box now!  I love all of it!


----------



## Teach22 (Nov 8, 2014)

mishmish said:


> It's XOXO
> 
> EDIT: you can see it here: ww.tinyprints.com/popsugar


Oh my gosh that s adorable I love those!


----------



## sylarana (Nov 8, 2014)

I'm super thrilled about the wallet. Love that it's faux leather and the color is perfect!

(Of course this means that there'll also be a wallet in the upcoming LE box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )

The rest will be appreciated .. can't wait for the book!

Now I just hope I'll get the lovely wallet before thanksgiving break.


----------



## IffB (Nov 8, 2014)

Staffiano does not mean faux leather; it is a treatment that stamps the leather with a pattern of lines and makes it somewhat rigid, like the LV logo bags. Vegan or real leather, the quality of the wallet will show on the trim, chain and workmanship. Seems like a nice brand and I am glad I used the GWP $10 discount on a 3 month sub.... Just can't bear to quit popsugar, and I get more joy from monthly boxes than the $100 ones.


----------



## skyflower (Nov 8, 2014)

I don't mind the quality of faux leather being similar to real leather, what bothers me is junk contaminants in plastic and mysterious breakdown components and fumes. Like if my toddler daughter starts sucking on it, thats a real concern for me. That's all, I'm sure it would make a nice gift 

ETA since purses aren't food products or in contact with food, it's not regulated as such (and shouldn't be of course), and so faux leather purses (and clothes) make me more nervous than other plastic goods about what could be in them.

ETA again this box looks great and I'm really excited for the rest of it. I'm freaking excited for the book and I don't bake, and the popcorn everyone keeps raving about so I hope my expectations aren't too high!


----------



## sylarana (Nov 8, 2014)

Leather tanning is probably similar with respect to questionable content in the end product ..

I would give neither to a kid to chew on ... or wear directly on skin.

But I'm ok with either .. I just avoid leather if possible.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 8, 2014)

IffB said:


> Staffiano does not mean faux leather; it is a treatment that stamps the leather with a pattern of lines and makes it somewhat rigid, like the LV logo bags. Vegan or real leather, the quality of the wallet will show on the trim, chain and workmanship. Seems like a nice brand and I am glad I used the GWP $10 discount on a 3 month sub.... Just can't bear to quit popsugar, and I get more joy from monthly boxes than the $100 ones.


Ok. I just figured it meant that because I saw this - "Who can resist the faux saffiano leather and 6 rich colors?!"..thanks for clarifying.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 8, 2014)

Ladies - it could be real leather then... who knows!


----------



## IffB (Nov 8, 2014)

Going by their online blog, the wallet's brand promotes their "luxurious vegan leather" quite a bit, so I am sure MishMish is right on the description. I also prefer leather for shoes and purses, but like it was mentioned before,with all the pressing methods and different finishes, a lot of times you can only tell by reading the labels, and now "vegan" leather is praised and used quite often by high end brands. My daughter is vegan and she will only buy real leather if it is vintage, so the wallet will be a nice gift. I already have a cobalt blue Saffiano leather CK wristlet clutch that I purchased at TJMAXX to make me feel better after seeing the bad spoilers of the Fall LE box I ordered!


----------



## britty (Nov 9, 2014)

Vegan leather or real leather, I'm excited. I don't have anything like it and will gladly add it to my plethora of bags. It'll be a nice addition to take when going out or even sporting events since I don't like lugging my big purses around at those type of things.


----------



## JenTX (Nov 9, 2014)

Do we know if subscribers are only getting blue? I actually have a similar sized blue bag already. Either way, I'm excited for this box, especially with my bonus Kendra Scott necklace!!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 9, 2014)

JenTX said:


> Do we know if subscribers are only getting blue? I actually have a similar sized blue bag already. Either way, I'm excited for this box, especially with my bonus Kendra Scott necklace!!


Fairly certain it's blue. the picture on the pamphlet was blue (didnt state variations either). the one in the box was blue.


----------



## JenTX (Nov 9, 2014)

mishmish said:


> Fairly certain it's blue. the picture on the pamphlet was blue (didnt state variations either). the one in the box was blue.


Thanks! I'm still good with blue. It's called a wallet so it probably has good pockets and compartments and stuff inside.... I think it would probably be prefect for concerts and stuff.


----------



## jackieee (Nov 9, 2014)

Damn, I love the wallet, but wish it was black so I could use it more! Oh well, I'll just have to shake things up a bit...blue can certainly go with many things.

Excited for those wine glass markers...I'm throwing a fancy murder mystery dinner party in a couple months, and those will definitely be nice since there will be about 20 people there. Hopefully one of the colors is gold like I think I am seeing! Looking forward to the cookbook, and I hope there are lots of pictures. I'm a very visual person, so I don't care for cookbooks that don't have pictures of pretty much everything!!

I'm constantly washing my hands at work, so I go through lotion pretty quickly, and it's always appreciated! Popcorn looks good, especially since I'm on a popcorn kick right now!

Overall, I really like this box and everything should get used.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Nov 9, 2014)

jackieee said:


> Damn, I love the wallet, but wish it was black so I could use it more! Oh well, I'll just have to shake things up a bit...blue can certainly go with many things.
> 
> Excited for those wine glass markers...I'm throwing a fancy murder mystery dinner party in a couple months, and those will definitely be nice since there will be about 20 people there. Hopefully one of the colors is gold like I think I am seeing! Looking forward to the cookbook, and I hope there are lots of pictures. I'm a very visual person, so I don't care for cookbooks that don't have pictures of pretty much everything!!
> 
> ...


I hope you love the popcorn.  I do!  While it's not Garrett's from Chicago, it's quite tasty!


----------



## kwhitteberry (Nov 9, 2014)

So no one has received shipping information yet? The suspense is killing me!


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Nov 9, 2014)

I received shipping info last week.


----------



## Traci Ann (Nov 9, 2014)

I have recieved nothing on shipping yet, I now have a fedex account so I should know when they make a label.


----------



## sophisticate (Nov 9, 2014)

No shipping notification yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## northwest22 (Nov 9, 2014)

I haven't been able to log into my account for a month now, and the password they emailed me doesn't work. I hope my box ships soon. Does anyone know if the Kendra Scott necklace code is still working?


----------



## Padawan (Nov 10, 2014)

northwest22 said:


> I haven't been able to log into my account for a month now, and the password they emailed me doesn't work. I hope my box ships soon. Does anyone know if the Kendra Scott necklace code is still working?


I'd like to know this, too. I was on vacation for a week sans Internet service, then I got sick when I returned, so I've been out of commission for nearly two weeks now. I have no idea what codes are out there but if the necklace one is working, I would definitely buy this box.


----------



## ikecarus (Nov 10, 2014)

Padawan said:


> I'd like to know this, too. I was on vacation for a week sans Internet service, then I got sick when I returned, so I've been out of commission for nearly two weeks now. I have no idea what codes are out there but if the necklace one is working, I would definitely buy this box.





northwest22 said:


> I haven't been able to log into my account for a month now, and the password they emailed me doesn't work. I hope my box ships soon. Does anyone know if the Kendra Scott necklace code is still working?


Necklace code is no longer working. There is a $10 off code that will expire tomorrow, but it's affiliated with a blogger so I cannot post it here.


----------



## jebest (Nov 10, 2014)

No shipping notice and no label created yet via fedex. I wish I could get the necklace, I see now why people cancel and resign. I think I may start doing that. Not super excited for this box, but it doesn't look bad. I have gifts if nothing else.


----------



## jebest (Nov 10, 2014)

Does anyone know how you cancel? It does not show I am even subscribed still, so I have no clue how to cancel lol


----------



## beautifulme (Nov 10, 2014)

tiffanys said:


> @@beautifulme can you let me know what they say please?


Just an update...I have not received a response from Pop Sugar but my debit card was charged and a shipping label was created for this box.


----------



## sandyeggos (Nov 10, 2014)

Found a blogger's unboxing of her November box if you wanted another look at everything and full look at the Sorial!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?qvCrOCpsAfo


----------



## Teach22 (Nov 10, 2014)

sandyeggos said:


> Found a blogger's unboxing of her November box if you wanted another look at everything and full look at the Sorial!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?qvCrOCpsAfo


Bummer that link just takes me youtube.com and I searched and came up with nada.  Can anyone else see it?  Thanks for sharing though!


----------



## MoiSurtout (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## glamigirl (Nov 10, 2014)

MoiSurtout said:


>


great unboxing!  thanks for showing the wallet!


----------



## sophisticate (Nov 10, 2014)

I'm so confused.

So the gift subscription I bought for a friend has been charged to my card (I ordered it yesterday)... but my card has not yet been charged for my OWN subscription.

WTH? I'm so confused.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Nov 10, 2014)

glamigirl said:


> great unboxing!  thanks for showing the wallet!



Oh, it's not my video, I just linked it because the first link didn't work for some reason.


----------



## glamigirl (Nov 10, 2014)

MoiSurtout said:


> Oh, it's not my video, I just linked it because the first link didn't work for some reason.


haha  thanks for posting anyways!


----------



## LabiosRojos (Nov 10, 2014)

Thank you for posting! Love the bag!! :wub:


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 10, 2014)

So, they are sending to bloggers now first?


----------



## Kelly Silva (Nov 10, 2014)

mishmish said:


> So, they are sending to bloggers now first?


POPSUGAR has a sort of blogger network, and they choose someone different to send the box early to every month. It seems to only be one or two, and it seems to be a different blogger each month from their pool of people they have, but yes, they always do that.


----------



## lulustarr (Nov 10, 2014)

I am glad that they send to the bloggers first, so then I can choose to not order the mess that they are becoming. I am so disappointed in the selections. As a person who does not partake in alcoholic beverages, I am disappointment at the wine related items. I don't even have people to gift them to. I still have those Go Vino glasses sitting in the box.

I wonder if a blogger is getting the NM box early? I see that has not sold out.


----------



## fabgirl (Nov 10, 2014)

I reaaaaalllly hope my Samsung 5 fits into this bag. Otherwise, this is a useless bag for me. As a safety issue, I always carry my phone. Why would I need a wallet that doesn't fit my phone?


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 10, 2014)

lulustarr said:


> I am glad that they send to the bloggers first, so then I can choose to not order the mess that they are becoming. I am so disappointed in the selections. As a person who does not partake in alcoholic beverages, I am disappointment at the wine related items. I don't even have people to gift them to. I still have those Go Vino glasses sitting in the box.
> 
> I wonder if a blogger is getting the NM box early? I see that has not sold out.


really? like this can only write on wine glasses? mirrors? picture frames? windows? anything glasses, artistic...


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 10, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> POPSUGAR has a sort of blogger network, and they choose someone different to send the box early to every month. It seems to only be one or two, and it seems to be a different blogger each month from their pool of people they have, but yes, they always do that.


that's only been recent months. I've subscribed for 2 years. We used to get them first. I enjoyed being surprised in the past.


----------



## jebest (Nov 10, 2014)

Well I did not see any pockets in the "wallet" so I do not consider it a wallet. I don't need a clutch or clutch on a chain so that's something I am not even sure what to do with. Oh well, a dud for me but other ladies are loving it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am gonna email and cancel and just resign with good coupon and a box I am sure I want.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Nov 10, 2014)

I hope my cell phone-wallet combo will fit inside the wallet. My combo doesn't have a handle, strap etc. , it's just handheld. I'm glad the popcorn is a large bag, I can share with Momma and DH. I might use the wine markers to stencil a design on a mirror. Meh on any type lotion, I have gallons already from subs. Cookbook will probably be a gift for a friend if it is all sweets and pastries.


----------



## fabgirl (Nov 10, 2014)

jebest said:


> Well I did not see any pockets in the "wallet" so I do not consider it a wallet. I don't need a clutch or clutch on a chain so that's something I am not even sure what to do with. Oh well, a dud for me but other ladies are loving it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am gonna email and cancel and just resign with good coupon and a box I am sure I want.


Ooh I didn't even realize it didn't have pockets. I hope it has slots for cards at least? But I love a zippered pocket inside for license etc. Otherwise it can fall out


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Nov 10, 2014)

I was planning on gifting the wall/clutch/bag anyway but what is the deal with no pockets being in these bags? The Clare V. bag doesn't have a little pocket in it either. When I use a clutch I ditch my wallet entirely and usually only take my ID, credit card, AAA card, some cash, phone and whatever makeup there is room left for. I like a pocket to at least hold my cards or cash.


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 11, 2014)

Isn't that a zip pocket on the outside backside of the bag?  It's a pretty color.  The chain is ridiculously long.  I'm so glad the popcorn is a big bag because that stuff is deeeeelicious!  I like this box and the value is there for me.   I'm hoping my galaxy s5 fits in the wallet but i think it might not.  It might become a gift like the cookbook will be.  Still worth it because those are nice gifts!

I don't drink wine but that won't prevent me from using the markers, I've got plenty of glasses to write on!

I like it!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 11, 2014)

I really like this box, definitely nothing I would pick out for myself which makes it exciting. I get to try new things and broaden my horizons so to speak. Totally worth the 29.95 I paid with the 10 bucks off!


----------



## lns02 (Nov 11, 2014)

I just watched the video...and of course my phone (6 plus) won't fit into the bag.  Ugh.  Between  the NM clutch and this wallet fail, I'm box depressed.  I LOVE the cobalt color, too, but I don't go anywhere without my phone.


----------



## sylarana (Nov 11, 2014)

Ewe ... based on the term wallet I was expecting something like the actual wallets on chain that the company has .. with credit card slots and all. I do NOT need another blue clutch. Seriously?

And if my phone won't fit, it's not even useful as one ....


----------



## jebest (Nov 11, 2014)

Yeah that's what I think of when I think of a wallet. Pockets, card holders, place for your change. That is a clutch not a wallet.


----------



## sbkirbs (Nov 11, 2014)

Are there any more codes for $10 off a single box?  Now that I have seen this and the tiny prints discount, I totally want to order another box!  For me this is a massive, massive win box - especially with the popcorn being full size! LOL


----------



## CLovee (Nov 11, 2014)

My chalk candle was shattered in my october box and today I got the missoni home candle from the Niemen Marcus box. It appears to be of much higher quality but it doesn't smell nearly as good as the chalk candle! Bitter sweet.


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 11, 2014)

CLovee said:


> My chalk candle was shattered in my october box and today I got the missoni home candle from the Niemen Marcus box. It appears to be of much higher quality but it doesn't smell nearly as good as the chalk candle! Bitter sweet.


Well, you could probably sell it and buy a whole new box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> What a nice replacement! (brb, checking to see if my unopened candle was broken)


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 11, 2014)

I am so sad! Since that screw up last month with their payment system I'm not getting the November box. I did eventually get the October box (it arrived 1st week of November) but they didn't charge me for November and my account states that the next payment will be in December for the December box. I've contacted them about it but have yet to hear back. With the October box it did take several days before the CSR replied back.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 11, 2014)

zadidoll said:


> I am so sad! Since that screw up last month with their payment system I'm not getting the November box. I did eventually get the October box (it arrived 1st week of November) but they didn't charge me for November and my account states that the next payment will be in December for the December box. I've contacted them about it but have yet to hear back. With the October box it did take several days before the CSR replied back.


Same here, my card changed and their update is a little weird via mobile, they said I had 5 days to update my billing info but they never attempted to re-charge me, now my account says my next box is December.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I also emailed them to see if there was any possibility of getting a November box.  If not, looks like I'll be scrounging around for someone to sell or trade me one.


----------



## normajean2008 (Nov 11, 2014)

zadidoll said:


> I am so sad! Since that screw up last month with their payment system I'm not getting the November box. I did eventually get the October box (it arrived 1st week of November) but they didn't charge me for November and my account states that the next payment will be in December for the December box. I've contacted them about it but have yet to hear back. With the October box it did take several days before the CSR replied back.


Could it be another front end glitch?  I know for accounts that it said Oct again instead of Nov it was supposedly a glitch.  I don't think they know what they're doing any more.. Or I guess I should say, I don't think they're aware of just how many glitches their new site still has.   

`````````````````````

I like that the bag has a long chain, most are too short to be cross body for me (wide shoulders and big chest=awkwardly long regular bag with short straps, lol).  

For those who wish it had a pocket.. you could get a little card holder to put your stuff in, which will fit in the bag.  I've been using one for years, a cute little green kate spade one.  It lives in my big wallet, and when I don't want to take the entire wallet somewhere, I just stuff the card holder quickly with the important stuff and it fits into anything.  It holds all the misc things I take with me in my big wallet that doesn't have a dedicated slot on normal days.  

Nothing is showing on back door tracking via fed ex for my box yet, this will probably be another month of no tracking info I'm guessing.


----------



## makeuptalks (Nov 11, 2014)

zadidoll said:


> I am so sad! Since that screw up last month with their payment system I'm not getting the November box. I did eventually get the October box (it arrived 1st week of November) but they didn't charge me for November and my account states that the next payment will be in December for the December box. I've contacted them about it but have yet to hear back. With the October box it did take several days before the CSR replied back.


From what I understand that means your November box has been processed and is shipping.


----------



## pbpink (Nov 11, 2014)

mishmish said:


> You could write on candles. Similar to the chalk candle concept. But on glass  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> EDIT: or fun messages on mirrors  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Endless options..


did anyone see the chalk black pumpkins at Target this year? I am worse mom as I got that for our pumpkin! I said it was cooler as they could change their pumpkins face every day! hah!

based on SEPT + OCT, I will be getting NOV + DEC on Dec 31st!!

I bought Tiffany blue Nike sneaks, they are too big + not sure if color goes with my toes! I


----------



## atomic (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm so excited for this month's box! I want PS to hurry up and start shipping them!


----------



## pbpink (Nov 11, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> Could it be another front end glitch? I know for accounts that it said Oct again instead of Nov it was supposedly a glitch. I don't think they know what they're doing any more.. Or I guess I should say, I don't think they're aware of just how many glitches their new site still has.
> 
> `````````````````````
> 
> ...


the Kate Spade one is adorable! The Kate Spade store told me it goes on sale almost every month as they have a fast in/out w/their items - def wait for a sale! also bloomies is having F+F...

if you didn't spulrge on NM box, get the LV cles! LV is no longer making multicolor b/c cost for them is really high as the 33 colors (around that many colors) have to be done one at a time - so if you ever wanted a splurge and in MC, now is the time!


----------



## beautifulme (Nov 11, 2014)

makeuptalks said:


> From what I understand that means your November box has been processed and is shipping.


My account shows last box shipped as the October box and next payment and shipment as December's. I e-mailed them last week and they did not reply but my debit card was charged for November and a shipping label has been created for this box.


----------



## melanie0971 (Nov 11, 2014)

mishmish said:


> So, they are sending to bloggers now first?


Seems that way. I hate this


----------



## pbpink (Nov 11, 2014)

TheaC said:


> Uggh. Here we go again.


totally cracking up!!

I'll never forget like OMG, like wow, like cool! t'was a long 10 minutes! YouTube video girl deserves credit b/c at least she actually showed the stuff unlike that tormentor on IG!

Is anyone else considering LE holiday boxes?!? PS will prob ship coal in pretty tissue paper on Christmas Eve and I will still order the next one!


----------



## jackieee (Nov 11, 2014)

Why in the world haven't boxes been shipped?! I've usually received mine by now. Ugh, this is annoying.


----------



## I'm so addicted (Nov 11, 2014)

PS.. I'm so mad at you.. why??? Why?? Won't you respond to my many many emails and double charges? I defended u all last month and now I'm eating my words!!! Then I bought NM box and november.. shame on me!! I want a responsese


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 11, 2014)

I'll hope for the best because I REALLY like my Pop Sugar boxes and considering I tend to complain about the cost and quality of other companies that's something. We pay almost $50 per month on these boxes and I'm happy to do so.


----------



## lucyla8 (Nov 11, 2014)

zadidoll said:


> I am so sad! Since that screw up last month with their payment system I'm not getting the November box. I did eventually get the October box (it arrived 1st week of November) but they didn't charge me for November and my account states that the next payment will be in December for the December box. I've contacted them about it but have yet to hear back. With the October box it did take several days before the CSR replied back.


Mine says the same but I got my shipping confirmation email yesterday.  If you click on the recurring payments tab, is there a Nov payment?  My November shipping info doesn't show up in My Account but the package is moving (departed Sacramento this morning).


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 12, 2014)

Zadi, PS confirmed I am getting a Nov box even with the billing snafu. So don't lose hope.


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Nov 12, 2014)

Did anyone else see PS's "Holiday Gift guide for the Basic B!tch"?

http://www.popsugar.com/fashion/Holiday-Gifts-Basic-witch-36083883?slide=0

So this is a thing now...


----------



## Monica Sue (Nov 12, 2014)

ChicagoBlonde said:


> Did anyone else see PS's "Holiday Gift guide for the Basic B!tch"?
> 
> http://www.popsugar.com/fashion/Holiday-Gifts-Basic-witch-36083883?slide=0
> 
> So this is a thing now...


wow


----------



## sophisticate (Nov 12, 2014)

ChicagoBlonde said:


> Did anyone else see PS's "Holiday Gift guide for the Basic B!tch"?
> 
> http://www.popsugar.com/fashion/Holiday-Gifts-Basic-witch-36083883?slide=0
> 
> So this is a thing now...





Monica Sue said:


> wow


Yeah seriously I'm kinda speechless.

I know it's supposed to be us reclaiming the word, but I hate that whole idea of using that word, personally, like that, to describe a person and not an action.

Bleh.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Nov 12, 2014)

ChicagoBlonde said:


> Did anyone else see PS's "Holiday Gift guide for the Basic B!tch"?
> 
> http://www.popsugar.com/fashion/Holiday-Gifts-Basic-witch-36083883?slide=0
> 
> So this is a thing now...


What?


----------



## JenTX (Nov 12, 2014)

sophisticate said:


> Yeah seriously I'm kinda speechless.
> 
> I know it's supposed to be us reclaiming the word, but I hate that whole idea of using that word, personally, like that, to describe a person and not an action.
> 
> Bleh.


And if you click on the link to what a basic b*tch is, you'll be even more upset.

Apparently anyone who wears Uggs in the winter, Has a Tiffany heart bracelet, Wears logo accessories (ie. Louis Vuitton bags, Tory Burch flats), Has sweatpants or a hoodie with words on the back, Wears new fashion trends, And/or only wears bondage dresses or silky tops when going out, falls into this "basic b*tch" category. Wtf?


----------



## makeuptalks (Nov 12, 2014)

JenTX said:


> And if you click on the link to what a basic b*tch is, you'll be even more upset.
> 
> Apparently anyone who wears Uggs in the winter, Has a Tiffany heart bracelet, Wears logo accessories (ie. Louis Vuitton bags, Tory Burch flats), Has sweatpants or a hoodie with words on the back, Wears new fashion trends, And/or only wears bondage dresses or silky tops when going out, falls into this "basic b*tch" category. Wtf?


Wow.


----------



## makeuptalks (Nov 12, 2014)

ChicagoBlonde said:


> Did anyone else see PS's "Holiday Gift guide for the Basic B!tch"?
> 
> http://www.popsugar.com/fashion/Holiday-Gifts-Basic-witch-36083883?slide=0
> 
> So this is a thing now...


Popsugar is trying to make it a thing but I will rebel lol. I think it's a lame classification. And they don't even have the definition correct!


----------



## mvangundy (Nov 12, 2014)

LOLSSSS


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Nov 12, 2014)

"A Valentine's Gift Guide for your favorite Sl8t"...

As much as I'm in favor of reclaiming slurs and derogatory words to remove the stigma of them, b!tch hasn't reached the stage where it can be used in anything resembling a positive connotation. I'm sure PS just thinks they're being Oh So EDGY using a rap slang term that's been around for years, when it makes them look sad, misogynistic and try-hard.

And they can pry my North Face from my cold, dead body.


----------



## Rachel S (Nov 12, 2014)

I'm at work and can't get the basic b*tch thing to pull up, which is probably a good thing. I have certainly joked around and used that word with my friends but something about it rings really tacky/trashy to me and I don't think that is the image that Popsugar should be aiming for. I don't even fit the category apparently, b/c I don't own any of the items listed above. Apparently I am below basic. Whatever "basic" even means?


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Nov 12, 2014)

The first 4 items on that list are probably going on my Christmas list.  Apparently I am a basic b*tch (gag).  I know it's really unpopular in these parts to love hanky panky (feb 2012 box disaster, anyone?) but they really are so comfortable.  I wonder if hubs could be persuaded to drop $90 on the set...


----------



## MoiSurtout (Nov 12, 2014)

I thought this article was an interesting read about the term. 

I get that PS want's to capitalize on a trending phrase, but it rubs me the wrong way. They seem out of touch with their readers/customers on a lot of levels.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 12, 2014)

tongue in cheek


----------



## ZeeOmega (Nov 12, 2014)

MoiSurtout said:


> I thought this article was an interesting read about the term.
> 
> I get that PS want's to capitalize on a trending phrase, but it rubs me the wrong way. They seem out of touch with their readers/customers on a lot of levels.


Thanks for sharing the article. It was definitely an interesting read as are some of the comments, or at least the trend that the tone of the comments convey. I'm realizing that more and more I'm somehow missing on learning about these pop culture trends and am blessedly perfectly happy with that. 

I don't subscribe to any of the PS boxes due to finances, but I love to vicariously live through all of you and follow what's going on. This just strikes me as PS trying too hard.


----------



## atomic (Nov 12, 2014)

MoiSurtout said:


> I thought this article was an interesting read about the term.
> 
> I get that PS want's to capitalize on a trending phrase, but it rubs me the wrong way. They seem out of touch with their readers/customers on a lot of levels.





ZeeOmega said:


> Thanks for sharing the article. It was definitely an interesting read as are some of the comments, or at least the trend that the tone of the comments convey. I'm realizing that more and more I'm somehow missing on learning about these pop culture trends and am blessedly perfectly happy with that.
> 
> I don't subscribe to any of the PS boxes due to finances, but I love to vicariously live through all of you and follow what's going on. This just strikes me as PS trying too hard.


Yeah, my main issue with PS is that they seem so tone deaf. On their FB page, someone commented about not being interested in the Holiday box because of how disappointed they were in the NM box and PS was basically like, oh, that's too bad. You should roll the dice on our Holiday box anyway! I couldn't have rolled my eyes harder.

Why don't you ask your customers how you can do better, instead of ignoring the problem?


----------



## hilaryrose90 (Nov 12, 2014)

My "Next Shipment" changed from Nov. to Dec. today which I suppose is a good sign! No luck on backdoor shipping yet, and my FedEx account doesn't show anything. But, my FedEx account pretty regularly doesn't tell me anything until a day or two AFTER the shipment has been initiated. For my Oct box, the label was created on the 16th, it was picked up on the 20th, and I didn't know about it until the 21st. This has happened with non-PS packages too.


----------



## phanne (Nov 12, 2014)

I find it highly irritating that I get these emails about prizes in certain boxes when my box is already in my state.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 12, 2014)

phanne said:


> I find it highly irritating that I get these emails about prizes in certain boxes when my box is already in my state.


huh?


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 12, 2014)

I just looked it up on their Facebook - hadn't see what you are referencing.  Here it is, in case anyone else wants to know:

$100 to Nordstrom Rack could be yours. All November subscribers are entered to win!

http://bit.ly/MHNordstromRack


----------



## phanne (Nov 12, 2014)

mishmish said:


> huh?


I got an email today saying that 50 November subscribers will win a $100 gift card to Nordstrom Rack.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 12, 2014)

phanne said:


> I got an email today saying that 50 November subscribers will win a $100 gift card to Nordstrom Rack.


yeah, I didnt get it yet. but i saw it on Facebook and posted above. they email out in stages. I will eventually get it.


----------



## Rachel S (Nov 13, 2014)

phanne said:


> I got an email today saying that 50 November subscribers will win a $100 gift card to Nordstrom Rack.


Just b/c your box is in your state doesn't mean you aren't a winner! It just means they sent the email out late, probably.


----------



## mvangundy (Nov 13, 2014)

mishmish said:


> I just looked it up on their Facebook - hadn't see what you are referencing.  Here it is, in case anyone else wants to know:
> 
> $100 to Nordstrom Rack could be yours. All November subscribers are entered to win!
> 
> http://bit.ly/MHNordstromRack


Do we ever know if people actually win these giveaways!?


----------



## wisconsin gal (Nov 13, 2014)

I'm irritated w their giveaways.

I wish more customers would get freebies.

Perhaps if that is too complicated how about the first 200 customers will get this bonus item-----. Whatever it is its incentive to buy early. I'm not thrilled at all that the nm box went on sale, not to mention all the discounts they give on other boxes. I want the discount or a "nod" for jumping at LE boxes right away. Does that make sense? I can't wait to get a box eventually! So slow


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Nov 13, 2014)

mvangundy said:


> Do we ever know if people actually win these giveaways!?


I think I remember an MUT-er winning once or twice, but I might be confusing it with other giveaways.  I won a Julep golden box once and it kept me subbing to them for YEARS after I meant to cancel.


----------



## phanne (Nov 13, 2014)

Someone on the NM thread took pictures of the Clare V clutch they won earlier this year.

My NM box left it's last location 4 minutes after my Nov box. My Nov box is out for delivery, but not my NM. Those 4 minutes make all the difference.


----------



## jebest (Nov 13, 2014)

Shipping label just now sent to fedex, my NM box is out for delivery, but I am still trying to figure out what to do with it. So looks like towards the end of the month is the new receiving dates.


----------



## sandyeggos (Nov 13, 2014)

jebest said:


> Shipping label just now sent to fedex, my NM box is out for delivery, but I am still trying to figure out what to do with it. So looks like towards the end of the month is the new receiving dates.





phanne said:


> Someone on the NM thread took pictures of the Clare V clutch they won earlier this year.
> 
> My NM box left it's last location 4 minutes after my Nov box. My Nov box is out for delivery, but not my NM. Those 4 minutes make all the difference.


How did y'all receive your tracking? I have no email and nothing in my account, but my 'Next Shipment' has switched over to Dec 2014 and Track by Ref isn't working either.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Nov 13, 2014)

sandyeggos said:


> How did y'all receive your tracking? I have no email and nothing in my account, but my 'Next Shipment' has switched over to Dec 2014 and Track by Ref isn't working either.


My label has not been created yet, so I think they are just taking their sweet time getting to everyone.


----------



## SonyaB (Nov 13, 2014)

My box showed up in Michigan today.   I still have not received tracking information from Popsugar.


----------



## wurly (Nov 13, 2014)

I just rescubscribed yesterday, and it said "waitlist" for the November box. Has anyone gotten off the waitlist?


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 13, 2014)

phanne said:


> Someone on the NM thread took pictures of the Clare V clutch they won earlier this year.
> 
> My NM box left it's last location 4 minutes after my Nov box. My Nov box is out for delivery, but not my NM. Those 4 minutes make all the difference.


That was me. And yes people do actually win. I won the clutch!  I was SHOCKED!  

For the record I won it in May 2013.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 13, 2014)

Well PS said I was all set to receive the November box, but they haven't charged me. So uh..I dunno what's up.

Ugh. I just want the book, maybe I and just get it in a trade.  Or purchase it!


----------



## tiffanys (Nov 13, 2014)

I got the November box today and I'm confused about the wine writers being dubbed as a PopSugar exclusive.  I bought wine writers from the Paper Source 2 weeks ago.  Same exact set of 3 pens (same colors), but instead of the packaging saying "Lisa" on a wine glass, it said "Renee"... I think it's a bit misleading to dub them as a PopSugar exclusive when it's just the cardboard backing that's different.  The pens were not developed exclusively for PSMH.


----------



## gingerjenny (Nov 13, 2014)

I just got my box today too in Indiana.  According to their website my box hasn't shipped.  No tracking info.

I love the popcorn. I had to put it away before I ate the whole bag.

The lotion is very very nice and I'm going to hoard it just for me! 

The cookbook is kinda weird.  Half the book is just reading material and no recipes until you get to the second half of the book

The markers will go in my craft room and i'm sure I will find some use for them.

The notecards are ok.  I usually make my own cards so no real use for them.

I'll probably sell or give away the purse. not really my thing

The $25 gift code to tiny prints its cool.  I've really been wanting an Erin Condren planner so i was bummed that was an exclusion!


----------



## fabgirl (Nov 13, 2014)

Bizgirlva said:


> Well PS said I was all set to receive the November box, but they haven't charged me. So uh..I dunno what's up.
> 
> Ugh. I just want the book, maybe I and just get it in a trade. Or purchase it!


My book will be available for trade if you don't get a box, with all of the PS madness


----------



## jackieee (Nov 13, 2014)

Got my box today! Mmm...I need to buy more of this popcorn. So good!


----------



## Traci Ann (Nov 13, 2014)

I haven't even received tracking (and my fedex account shows nothing).  Not impressed.


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Nov 13, 2014)

I was emailed my tracking info today. Several hours after my box was delivered. PopSugar is such a Basic B!tch B)


----------



## phanne (Nov 13, 2014)

sandyeggos said:


> How did y'all receive your tracking? I have no email and nothing in my account, but my 'Next Shipment' has switched over to Dec 2014 and Track by Ref isn't working either.





sandyeggos said:


> How did y'all receive your tracking? I have no email and nothing in my account, but my 'Next Shipment' has switched over to Dec 2014 and Track by Ref isn't working either.


It shows up on the FedEx my shipments on my computer, but it doesn't show up on my app. It's been delivered, and it's still not on my app.


----------



## roohound (Nov 13, 2014)

sandyeggos said:


> How did y'all receive your tracking? I have no email and nothing in my account, but my 'Next Shipment' has switched over to Dec 2014 and Track by Ref isn't working either.


I'm in the same boat  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I really hope I am not missing out on the box I am most excited about.


----------



## miniminiluv (Nov 14, 2014)

Does anyone know if you've ordered / already been charged for Nov box but your next shipment is Dec , will Popsugar credit you back your money?


----------



## ikecarus (Nov 14, 2014)

Ugh, nothing for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## fancyfarmer (Nov 14, 2014)

mcculsta said:


> I haven't even received tracking (and my fedex account shows nothing). Not impressed.


. I was in the same boat as you until a few minutes ago. There is nothing showing up in FedEx, I have gotten no email from PS, and there is no tracking on my PS account page, but I just looked at my USPS page, and the info is there, my box looks like it will be here tomorrow, or Sunday (with the new mail schedule through Christmas). The whole thing is weird, but you might want to check there. Good Luck  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## fancyfarmer (Nov 14, 2014)

roohound said:


> I'm in the same boat  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I really hope I am not missing out on the box I am most excited about.


Check your USPS account for tracking, my box is at the post office, but FedEx tracking never showed up. Good Luck  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## melanie0971 (Nov 14, 2014)

Still nothing for me. Grr I want my box!


----------



## roohound (Nov 14, 2014)

I know how to backdoor the Fed Ex but have never checked the USPS.  Do I just need to sign up for an account with them?


----------



## fancyfarmer (Nov 14, 2014)

roohound said:


> I know how to backdoor the Fed Ex but have never checked the USPS. Do I just need to sign up for an account with them?


Maybe you figured it out by now, but yes, you sign up for an account, it's free, and it will list all the packages USPS is delivering to you as soon as they get package info. My package actually posted on USPS today, and got delivered today. Good Luck.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## roohound (Nov 14, 2014)

My package dashboard is showing zero packages coming in  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  But thanks for the head's up!  I didn't know that existed until I went on their site today.

ETA - well, I spoke too soon.  There is a package headed my way - coming from Compton, CA.  I think that's where my PS stuff comes from.  I know it's somewhere in CA.  Yay!


----------



## fancyfarmer (Nov 14, 2014)

roohound said:


> My package dashboard is showing zero packages coming in  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But thanks for the head's up! I didn't know that existed until I went on their site today.
> 
> ETA - well, I spoke too soon. There is a package headed my way - coming from Compton, CA. I think that's where my PS stuff comes from. I know it's somewhere in CA. Yay!


You're welcome. I think Popsugar is Gilroy, Ca, and I think Quarterly is Compton, but I don't know if you get anything from them. Then again, I could be wrong. Either way, I am glad the mail person is bringing you a treat.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nikkicorleone (Nov 14, 2014)

Nothing for me as well. Not even an email that it has shipped -__-


----------



## normajean2008 (Nov 14, 2014)

Am I just stupid?  Or am I doing something wrong?  I can't get any info to show up on the shipment manager for FedEx, not even last month's box shows up.. I can see the charts etc, it just always says nothing is coming my way. 

Then on the USPS version, I can see 6 orders from other companies that were delivered already, but not my packages that are coming from Amazon through the mail, or anything from Popsugar from last month or this month.. 

Do only certain packages show up on these systems?  Am I missing something? 

Meanwhile...nothing for me yet from PopSugar...unless they left it in my mailbox today that I haven't checked... but I doubt it, lol.


----------



## mstlcmn (Nov 14, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> Am I just stupid?  Or am I doing something wrong?  I can't get any info to show up on the shipment manager for FedEx, not even last month's box shows up.. I can see the charts etc, it just always says nothing is coming my way.
> 
> Then on the USPS version, I can see 6 orders from other companies that were delivered already, but not my packages that are coming from Amazon through the mail, or anything from Popsugar from last month or this month..
> 
> ...


I was having the same problem when I clicked from my profile menu but for some reason when I click on that little red box right underneath it worked HTH   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mommy Subs (Nov 14, 2014)

I received my box today, and made my way halfway through the popcorn!

Anyway, I was missing the Shea butter cream and was wondering if anyone else was too?


----------



## Dayo Steph (Nov 14, 2014)

So it's been forever since I've been on MUT, but had to log in and share that not only did I get my box today, but I won one of the 100$ Nordstrom Rack gift cards!!! What's wierd though is that it didn't actually come with the card, just a note, and I have to contact them to redeem it.


----------



## Mommy Subs (Nov 14, 2014)

Congratulations!!


----------



## skyflower (Nov 14, 2014)

The bag (info from tag)

Style: popsugar crossbody

Color: sapphire

Msrp: $49

100% vegan accessory

It's nice and we'll made,

(and for me will make a nice gift to give casually since I opened it to check knowing I wouldn't want it in the house since my daughter is in the curious toddler phase and likes to climb and open drawers and learns by tasting and I don't trust her with it even in a high drawer in a closed closet...)


----------



## Dayo Steph (Nov 14, 2014)

Mommy Subs said:


> Congratulations!!


Thanks!   I didn't even realize it at first because it was a small card, and I almost threw it out!!


----------



## roohound (Nov 14, 2014)

fancyfarmer said:


> You're welcome. I think Popsugar is Gilroy, Ca, and I think Quarterly is Compton, but I don't know if you get anything from them. Then again, I could be wrong. Either way, I am glad the mail person is bringing you a treat.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That's right - I remember now it's the garlic capital it comes from  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. But I realized I did subscribe to the MSA Quarterlyawhile ago so maybe that is on its way.

But darn it, I want my PS box!


----------



## TheaC (Nov 14, 2014)

I ordered this month's box using the Ruelala code and today they charged me. So I got charged twice. On top of that, I don't think that they sent my box yet.


----------



## shadowcat78 (Nov 14, 2014)

Dayo Steph said:


> So it's been forever since I've been on MUT, but had to log in and share that not only did I get my box today, but I won one of the 100$ Nordstrom Rack gift cards!!! What's wierd though is that it didn't actually come with the card, just a note, and I have to contact them to redeem it.


That's exciting, congratulations!


----------



## normajean2008 (Nov 15, 2014)

When they updated the web page and faq's etc online... didn't it say boxes will ship out by the 15th of the month?  I'm pretty sure it did.  

However, when I got curious and looked at it again just now, it is different than before.  It now says: 

"If you purchased your box prior to the first of the month, or you are an existing subscriber, your POPSUGAR Must Have box will ship by the 20th of the month, or the following business day if the projected shipment date is a holiday, or as otherwise indicated in your [SIZE=small]account[/SIZE]. Your account settings will initially display that your box is "processing" after you are billed. When your box ships out, the "processing" message on your account settings will update to reflect your tracking information. All POPSUGAR Must Have boxes should arrive an estimated 5-10 business days after they ship. You will also receive an email with a tracking number so you can follow your package's progress."

So this will be the new normal I guess, boxes wont go out until end of the month/be received until end of month/beginning of following month.  I was right in my statement before..they have turned into GlossyBox as far as shipping goes.  I don't know how I feel about this.  I don't like handing over money almost a month in advance, which is the main reason I quit GB... 

It kind of puts a damper on date/holiday specific items they include (like the brownie's expiration date issue, the halloween nail stickers, etc).


----------



## ikecarus (Nov 15, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> When they updated the web page and faq's etc online... didn't it say boxes will ship out by the 15th of the month?  I'm pretty sure it did.
> 
> However, when I got curious and looked at it again just now, it is different than before.  It now says:
> 
> ...


I will be really annoyed if they turn into Glossybox when it comes to shipping.  :angry:


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 15, 2014)

something seems really fishy with the "website" upgrade - and all that happened after it. I think they sold the company.  it's gone very downhill. very quickly.


----------



## ikecarus (Nov 15, 2014)

Wait... did anyone who ordered their box on 10/29 get their November box yet?


----------



## Traci Ann (Nov 15, 2014)

TheaC said:


> I ordered this month's box using the Ruelala code and today they charged me. So I got charged twice. On top of that, I don't think that they sent my box yet.


Great, now I am going to check to see if I was billed too! Still no shipment for me, I hope not.


----------



## hilaryrose90 (Nov 15, 2014)

I could be wrong, but I think if a company is sold has to be made public knowledge. Something is obviously going on, but I don't think it's that.

And the change to the shipping policy sucks, but at least they made an official change instead of pretending everything is fine. I imagine they'll change the curation process so any holiday-specific items will come the month before - but that probably won't happen until after the December hols.


----------



## raisin (Nov 15, 2014)

I'm super annoyed. I registered an account with Fedex to check my deliveries, but every time I click the link to check them, its asking me to register again. Popsugar won't return emails or Facebook messages... I did cancel a week or so after registering with Popsugar, but I should still be getting the November box. I tried registering with USPS, but every time I click on the dashboard link, I get a blank page. So I don't know what's going on.

I think I'm gonna just stick with my quarterly subscriptions, I have very little patience for this type of thing.


----------



## BrierReviewer (Nov 15, 2014)

I agree, It was kind of a bummer receiving the Halloween nail stickers in November.


----------



## Rachel S (Nov 15, 2014)

My PSMH box was on my doorstep when I came home from work yesterday!! Haven't gotten a shipping notice and nothing on the website shows it shipped, either. Last month it came without notice also, but then a shipping email arrived a few days later. I wasn't worried about whether or not it would arrive, but I'm relieved that it's here and was a bit earlier than I expected!

After having a chance to look over everything in person, I'm even happier with my box this month. The popcorn bag truly is as large as the box, and so is the book. It's very heavy! As for the Sorial wallet on a chain-- I LOVE this so much. Yes, it's small... My Galaxy S5 with Otterbox takes up pretty much the whole wallet, but there is a zipper on the bag to put your ID and cash in and that is all I really need besides some lip gloss! I'm sure I can find a spot to stick the lip gloss, or I will just take the Otterbox off my phone when using the wallet.The texture of the vegan leather is really nice. It's not super soft, but it's not plastic-y either IMO. And the blue is just lovely!


----------



## roohound (Nov 15, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> Wait... did anyone who ordered their box on 10/29 get their November box yet?


I ordered mine on the first day the website said it would be the November box which I think was the 29th or 30th. Still waiting.


----------



## northwest22 (Nov 15, 2014)

I got my box today and it is truly a lovely collection of items. I know that PS has done a lot wrong lately, but they got the curation of this box right.

Wallet- is so elegant. I love that the detailing is silver and not the usual PS gold.

Popcorn- huge bag. Haven't tried it yet, but I'm guessing there is no way I won't love it.

Markers- great for hosting and so many other things.

Cards-meh. I don't care about these yet, but I'm sure I'll be glad to have them some day.

Lotion- I haven't undone the cap yet, but the packaging is very luxurious. And I always need good lotions this time of year.

Book- absolutely gorgeous. Totally impractical and I thought about gifting it, but realized no one in my life is likely to attempt the recipes. But thumbing through it I was totally drawn in by the beautiful photography and the autobiographical stuff. I love reading about people cooking and eating as much as I love cooking and eating, so I'm going to read this like a book instead of a cookbook. And, I've been wanting to learn how to make madelines for about 10 years, so if I can perfect at one recipe from the book it will be worth the read.

I think this box is an absolute perfect gift for Christmas because of its variety. I'm considering ordering a second one, but I probably won't because already gifts for the women in my life.


----------



## Boadicea (Nov 15, 2014)

What is the chain and the zipper on the wallet like? Does it feel cheap? When you unzip the wallet does it glide, or is it hard to unzip?


----------



## ikecarus (Nov 15, 2014)

roohound said:


> I ordered mine on the first day the website said it would be the November box which I think was the 29th or 30th. Still waiting.


Thanks! It sucks that we're still waiting.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Teach22 (Nov 15, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> Thanks! It sucks that we're still waiting.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


So my box came today.  I got the shipping email around 10pm last night, according to the tracking info. it shipped out on tuesday the 11th.  Hopefully your packages are all almost to u too.


----------



## Teach22 (Nov 15, 2014)

The pictures of that bag/wallet are a little deceiving, it was much smaller than I was expecting and there are not credit card slots or interior pockets or anything.  It is cute tho the chain is a little bit long luckily my phone fits in there so I ll be able to use it but I can see many people's phones being too big and that would be disappointing.  The lotion is lovely, I  really like the note cards (there are 15 cards and envelopes) and what perfect timing with the tiny prints $25 voucher, definitely will use that for some fun holiday cards.  I was excited about the cook book but man even some of the beginner recipes seem daunting ... I m scared lol.  And oh boy that popcorn is dangerous was not expecting to like that combo but it is so tasty! Maybe not my fave box but still fun I ll definitely use the bag (and I m exciting to be introduced to that brand I have already ordered a few bags for xmas gifts earlier today, they have some really pretty options).   I m hoping the east coast doesn't not experience another ridiculous polar vortex but just in case i m armed with lovely lotions, take that freezing cold air!  Next month I d love something peppermint,mittens,  a fun hot coco collection, a little sparkle for the holidays, and may be a really lux feeling sugar scrub.

Hope you ladies enjoy your fun goodies!


----------



## I'm so addicted (Nov 15, 2014)

I ordered on 10.29 and was charged that day... no shipping info nothing.. I hate psmh right now#! Still haven't heard back about my broken candle from NM... ughhhhhhhrrrre


----------



## Teach22 (Nov 15, 2014)

I'm so addicted said:


> I ordered on 10.29 and was charged that day... no shipping info nothing.. I hate psmh right now#! Still haven't heard back about my broken candle from NM... ughhhhhhhrrrre


Bummer sorry you are having a bad experience.  Hopefully your box has shipped already, seems like the shipping emails have been delayed the past 2 months (last month I got the shipping email about a week after I already received the box lol) Fingers crossed you get your box and replacements soon!


----------



## ikecarus (Nov 15, 2014)

I'm so addicted said:


> I ordered on 10.29 and was charged that day... no shipping info nothing.. I hate psmh right now#! Still haven't heard back about my broken candle from NM... ughhhhhhhrrrre


 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Here's to hoping we'll both get our November box ASAP!


----------



## mvangundy (Nov 15, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Here's to hoping we'll both get our November box ASAP!





ikecarus said:


> /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Here's to hoping we'll both get our November box ASAP!


I'm with you ladies!


----------



## LabiosRojos (Nov 15, 2014)

Hoping we all get our boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> soon!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 15, 2014)

hilaryrose90 said:


> I could be wrong, but I think if a company is sold has to be made public knowledge. Something is obviously going on, but I don't think it's that.
> 
> And the change to the shipping policy sucks, but at least they made an official change instead of pretending everything is fine. I imagine they'll change the curation process so any holiday-specific items will come the month before - but that probably won't happen until after the December hols.


Companies that are privately owned are not required to disclose such details - they decide what the public needs to know needs to know.


----------



## Shauna999 (Nov 15, 2014)

Hasn't lisa sugar been responding supposedly &amp; sending emails?? Ive had crazy problems with the new website-- still when I go to the site from my phone &amp; iPad its gives me the site page saying its under maintenance until Sept 16--- &amp; it's 2 months later...


----------



## raisin (Nov 15, 2014)

This so pathetic but I'm really just pressed to try that popcorn. Popsugar finally emailed me back so I should be receiving my box next week. I'm happy again lol


----------



## makeuptalks (Nov 15, 2014)

Shauna999 said:


> Hasn't lisa sugar been responding supposedly &amp; sending emails?? Ive had crazy problems with the new website-- still when I go to the site from my phone &amp; iPad its gives me the site page saying its under maintenance until Sept 16--- &amp; it's 2 months later...


The Lisaandteam email is no longer valid, they invalidated the email address.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 15, 2014)

Shauna999 said:


> Hasn't lisa sugar been responding supposedly &amp; sending emails?? Ive had crazy problems with the new website-- still when I go to the site from my phone &amp; iPad its gives me the site page saying its under maintenance until Sept 16--- &amp; it's 2 months later...


Some people got an email. I didnt.  Maybe on FB, bu (as most people know) even if you follow them on FB, you don't always see posts.  I don't know. Something just seems off.


----------



## northwest22 (Nov 15, 2014)

Boadicea said:


> What is the chain and the zipper on the wallet like? Does it feel cheap? When you unzip the wallet does it glide, or is it hard to unzip?


The chain and zipper are silver and do not feel cheap. They have a good amount of weight to them. However, they don't glide terribly easily. They were not perfect to unzip.


----------



## Brittany13 (Nov 16, 2014)

Anyone else get charged twice? It doesn't show on the site but when I checked my bank account I discovered they charged me when I bought it with the Kendra scott/$10 discount and again on the 14th at full price. Just a heads up to everyone to keep a close eye on charges from popsugar


----------



## JenTX (Nov 16, 2014)

I've checked my statement and only charged once luckily (at least so far) but still pretty annoyed that's haven't received tracking info yet.


----------



## hilaryrose90 (Nov 16, 2014)

Alright, PS has sent my info to FedEx but it hasn't been picked up yet... last two boxes have taken 4-6 days to get actually given to FedEx let's hope it's faster this time.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Nov 16, 2014)

Am I the only one already thinking about the Dec. box? My Nov box isn't here yet and I am already thinking about the next one.


----------



## Traci Ann (Nov 16, 2014)

Unless there is an amazing spoiler or something, I probably won't be getting Dec, they need to fix their stuff. 

I am also considering canceling MSA, I really don't need another throw.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 16, 2014)

Add me to the list if people double charged! I prepaid in October 31st with a code and was billed again on Nov 14th. Check your statements if you paid early. Of course they're not answering emails! And my November box hasn't shipped. I'd like to know what has caused popsugar to take a nosedive into the toilet the past few months. Maybe they should shut their website down and hire someone who knows what they're doing.

I do more complicated programming at work and have the site up in a few hours or a day AFTER testing on an eval copy. Seems they hired free interns, or someone's little brother.


----------



## JenTX (Nov 16, 2014)

I'll definitely be canceling for December. Only subbed for November for the $10 off and Kendra Scott necklace. Popsugar has been losing its value to me and the shipping and billing issues are really not worth dealing with.


----------



## jesemiaud (Nov 16, 2014)

mcculsta said:


> Unless there is an amazing spoiler or something, I probably won't be getting Dec, they need to fix their stuff.
> 
> I am also considering canceling MSA, I really don't need another throw.


What is MSA?


----------



## Traci Ann (Nov 16, 2014)

jesemiaud said:


> What is MSA?


It is a quarterly box by Quarterly Co., MSA is one of the curators.


----------



## LabiosRojos (Nov 16, 2014)

Just cancelled for Dec., and was not able to remove my CC info??? A message comes up saying CC cannot be erased, as is being used for a current subscription...What subscription...I just cancelled? This has gone from bad to worse!! Anyone knows what this is about?? :scared:


----------



## northwest22 (Nov 17, 2014)

It stinks that so many of you are having trouble with your billing and getting boxes. I really hope people start receiving their boxes soon, so that we can get some positive comments going here. I'm always curious what other people think about the contents once they receive them.


----------



## gina beana (Nov 17, 2014)

Hey guys, I'm new-ish to PopSugar. I formerly subscribed but cancelled after the December 2013 box. I decided to give the box another go and signed back up mid-October. I see that some people received their November box or, for the most part, received tracking. I haven't received either. When I logged into PopSugar originally it listed my first box as the November box. I logged back in today and now it lists my next shipment as December and next payment due December. I'm hoping since I've already paid I will still be receiving the November box and not charged again beginning of December for the December box. Under shipments it just says shipment pending, no specific information. So, should I be expecting the November or December box?


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Nov 17, 2014)

gina beana said:


> Hey guys, I'm new-ish to PopSugar. I formerly subscribed but cancelled after the December 2013 box. I decided to give the box another go and signed back up mid-October. I see that some people received their November box or, for the most part, received tracking. I haven't received either. When I logged into PopSugar originally it listed my first box as the November box. I logged back in today and now it lists my next shipment as December and next payment due December. I'm hoping since I've already paid I will still be receiving the November box and not charged again beginning of December for the December box. Under shipments it just says shipment pending, no specific information. So, should I be expecting the November or December box?


This is happening to me too. I really want the November box so I'll be really upset if I don't get it. I think we'll be fine because new subscriptions still say they start with the November box, but I want to try to call CS today and make sure. Hopefully I'll have the time... I'll let you know what they say if I call!


----------



## Rachel S (Nov 17, 2014)

gina beana said:


> Hey guys, I'm new-ish to PopSugar. I formerly subscribed but cancelled after the December 2013 box. I decided to give the box another go and signed back up mid-October. I see that some people received their November box or, for the most part, received tracking. I haven't received either. When I logged into PopSugar originally it listed my first box as the November box. I logged back in today and now it lists my next shipment as December and next payment due December. I'm hoping since I've already paid I will still be receiving the November box and not charged again beginning of December for the December box. Under shipments it just says shipment pending, no specific information. So, should I be expecting the November or December box?


When I last logged into my account it showed no indication that my box was pending or shipping. It showed my next shipment as December, but I received my November box on Friday. I pre-paid for 3 months so I don't know if that matters, but I haven't had any issues with getting my box (last month or this month), it just shows up without warning.


----------



## I'm so addicted (Nov 17, 2014)

Shauna999 said:


> Hasn't lisa sugar been responding supposedly &amp; sending emails?? Ive had crazy problems with the new website-- still when I go to the site from my phone &amp; iPad its gives me the site page saying its under maintenance until Sept 16--- &amp; it's 2 months later...


NO !! She hasn't and neither has her employees.. 11 emails sent, not on errs pose other then the automated one. I'm super mad at them.. broken items! Missing box! Triple charged!! I hate PS right now!!


----------



## I'm so addicted (Nov 17, 2014)

pooteeweet213 said:


> This is happening to me too. I really want the November box so I'll be really upset if I don't get it. I think we'll be fine because new subscriptions still say they start with the November box, but I want to try to call CS today and make sure. Hopefully I'll have the time... I'll let you know what they say if I call!


CALL?!?!?! They have a CS number?????? Please do share!!


----------



## jbird1175 (Nov 17, 2014)

I am confused... I logged into my account and see my October box order but do not see anything for November. It says my next order/shipment is December. But... they charged me on 11/12. Umm, huh?


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 17, 2014)

jbird1175 said:


> I am confused... I logged into my account and see my October box order but do not see anything for November. It says my next order/shipment is December. But... they charged me on 11/12. Umm, huh?


that means they shipped it already


----------



## melanie0971 (Nov 17, 2014)

mvangundy said:


> I'm with you ladies!


 same here :-(


----------



## jbird1175 (Nov 17, 2014)

mishmish said:


> that means they shipped it already


Really? I didn't think it had b/c the backdoor shipping thing didn't work on FedEx. Am I missing something? I haven't received a shipping notice from PS either. 

Thanks for the clarification @!


----------



## LabiosRojos (Nov 17, 2014)

Please anyone...Does any of you ladies know what it means when your credit card cannot be removed, even after you cancelled?? Pretty please...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 17, 2014)

jbird1175 said:


> Really? I didn't think it had b/c the backdoor shipping thing didn't work on FedEx. Am I missing something? I haven't received a shipping notice from PS either.
> 
> Thanks for the clarification @!


check out their FB page - people are constantly asking...


----------



## kristab94 (Nov 17, 2014)

FWIW - I got zero response for two weeks on their "Contact Us" email.  So I tried Facebook (which I don't even have, had to use my husband's log in) and got a response fairly quickly.  Two of item items were broken/unusable from the October box and they are sending replacements for them both.


----------



## I'm so addicted (Nov 17, 2014)

kristab94 said:


> FWIW - I got zero response for two weeks on their "Contact Us" email. So I tried Facebook (which I don't even have, had to use my husband's log in) and got a response fairly quickly. Two of item items were broken/unusable from the October box and they are sending replacements for them both.


now this Piscesme off.. I ddon't have FB but I did just check and apparently they're getting back to everyone when they contact them through facebook but they can't respond to my 11 emails come on I give up I'm done


----------



## MET (Nov 17, 2014)

I'm so addicted said:


> I'm so addicted, on 17 Nov 2014 - 2:45 PM, said:now this Piscesme off.. I ddon't have FB but I did just check and apparently they're getting back to everyone when they contact them through facebook but they can't respond to my 11 emails come on I give up I'm done


Exactly right!  I've been sending an email every few days and no responses - I don't have (nor want) FB so that means I'm out of luck.  Here's what I have to say to Lisa Sugar - "take this box &amp; shove it".  I'm done with this Company.


----------



## Brittany13 (Nov 17, 2014)

Anyone else think if they just sent out a mass email telling people that the reason November dosnt show on their account is because it has shipped ,customer service would be a lot less overwhelmed. There Facebook is covered with upset people wondering why November isn't showing. I don't blame them as it dosnt make sense and it could be possible they really do have an account problem but they could save so much freakin time just sending out an update regarding the new site. Just had to rant a little. Ugh. Maybe I'm wrong but anyone else agree?


----------



## LabiosRojos (Nov 17, 2014)

After reading others were getting responses via FB, decided to send a pm.  I mentioned not been able to remove my CC info, not receiving my box, no response to e-mails, showing Dec, not Nov as next shipment.  Just got a pm back. This was the response...'Customer support is currently reviewing these issues, and will get back to you shortly'. On a positive note got Fed Ex tracking for my Nov box. So, for everyone dealing with any of the above mentioned issues...your box should be on its way!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## normajean2008 (Nov 17, 2014)

MET said:


> Exactly right!  I've been sending an email every few days and no responses - I don't have (nor want) FB so that means I'm out of luck.  Here's what I have to say to Lisa Sugar - "take this box &amp; shove it".  I'm done with this Company.


Normally on Facebook, all they will say is to email/contact customer service, make excuses etc.  They don't normally solve many questions or problems that route.  It is just recently this week that has changed some.  

((contacting customer service via Facebook is the only reason I made a Facebook account to start with too))


----------



## normajean2008 (Nov 17, 2014)

Brittany13 said:


> Anyone else think if they just sent out a mass email telling people that the reason November dosnt show on their account is because it has shipped ,customer service would be a lot less overwhelmed. There Facebook is covered with upset people wondering why November isn't showing. I don't blame them as it dosnt make sense and it could be possible they really do have an account problem but they could save so much freakin time just sending out an update regarding the new site. Just had to rant a little. Ugh. Maybe I'm wrong but anyone else agree?


I agree with you, but that excuse they're giving people about nov turning to dec because it has shipped is a crock of bull though.  My account info switched to saying next shipment Dec a week and a half ago.  I just now got tracking email this afternoon, and all tracking says is a label was created.  If they'd have mailed it when it switched like they claim is going on, I'd have my box already.  

I think really when it switches over to say Dec, it probably means they've processed your order, not that it has shipped/is on its way.  I feel bad for all the people that wont get their boxes again until after Thanksgiving/beginning of Dec.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LabiosRojos (Nov 17, 2014)

True, my account switched over from Nov to Dec sometime last week, and just this afternoon I got Fed Ex tracking which says label was created this morning. Nothing to do with me contacting them via FB, as the label was created before I contacted them.


----------



## ikecarus (Nov 17, 2014)

LabiosRojos said:


> True, my account switched over from Nov to Dec sometime last week, and just this afternoon I got Fed Ex tracking which says label was created this morning. Nothing to do with me contacting them via FB, as the label was created before I contacted them.


Oh that gives me hope! My account _just_ switched over to Dec so hopefully this means I'll get Fed Ex tracking soon.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hilaryrose90 (Nov 17, 2014)

I'm actually vaguely impressed - my box has already been handed over to FedEx! It was less than 24 hours since the info was sent, significantly shorter than the usual 5 or 6 days. I haven't gotten any tracking info from PS, and it's been five days since my "next shipment" changed from Nov. to Dec. I'm excited to get my box and start thinking about December. I really hope they get some of these issues sorted out next month, even though I'm still not thinking about canceling. I understand why many of you are, but for the time being I'm still decently happy with the service.


----------



## miniminiluv (Nov 17, 2014)

jbird1175 said:


> I am confused... I logged into my account and see my October box order but do not see anything for November. It says my next order/shipment is December. But... they charged me on 11/12. Umm, huh?


This happened to me too , I didn't think I was getting November's box but just got a shipping email that it's on the way : &gt;


----------



## gingerjenny (Nov 17, 2014)

What is everyone getting with the tinyprints code? Everything seems so expensive on their site


----------



## TheaC (Nov 17, 2014)

I found out why I got charged twice, they sent me two boxes instead of one.


----------



## Boadicea (Nov 17, 2014)

I just cancelled my monthly subscription to avoid getting December's box, and then of course they sent me my shipping information for November's right after. I wonder if that was just a coincidence?


----------



## JenTX (Nov 17, 2014)

mishmish said:


> that means they shipped it already


I don't think it meant that. Mine switched over to next box December like two weeks ago and just got tracking today.

Also, my tracking shows over 5 lbs - does that sound right?


----------



## roohound (Nov 17, 2014)

JenTX said:


> I don't think it meant that. Mine switched over to next box December like two weeks ago and just got tracking today.
> 
> Also, my tracking shows over 5 lbs - does that sound right?


Same here. Mine has shown December for at least a week or two and I got tracking info today.

Mine was 5.2 lbs - I assume the bulk of that is the book.


----------



## JenTX (Nov 17, 2014)

roohound said:


> Same here. Mine has shown December for at least a week or two and I got tracking info today.
> 
> Mine was 5.2 lbs - I assume the bulk of that is the book.


Ok just making sure.


----------



## secrethoarder (Nov 17, 2014)

gingerjenny said:


> What is everyone getting with the tinyprints code? Everything seems so expensive on their site


I was going to get an ornament since the cheapest ones are $30 and they're still pretty cute. 

But it's really the shipping that gets you. I think the minimum is $9.95 and you can't get around that because you can't stack the free shipping code with the $25 Popsugar one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

But I can vouch for Tiny Prints' quality. If you're thinking of doing holiday cards with them, I highly recommend it. Really good print quality and good customer service.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 17, 2014)

No payment taken.

No tracking.

No responses to my inquiries.

Anyone else think their new system is fubar?


----------



## sylarana (Nov 18, 2014)

I got my shipping mail .. of course the actual box hasn't shipped yet, but at least they created a label and seem to plan to ship it one day.

I'm really surprised by whatever is going on .. their CS used to be so fast and now there is just nothing. And the shipping was quite reliable within the first week or 10 days of the month ?? I mean a website overhaul can be troublesome I guess, but this. Seems like they completely lost control of their database and can't keep up with manual workarounds ...

I don't care when they ship, but it bothers me ifsome people are already receiving their boxes while others haven't even shipped yet.

I'll refrain from resubscribing until they are back on track.


----------



## sophisticate (Nov 18, 2014)

Ha.. waited so long for an email response. Nothing.

Went on their FB today and wrote a comment...wasn't even angry, just a bit snarky. BOOM. Instant reply, instant shipping notification.

Well...at least they responded. I'm a little disappointed I had to complain about it, but I guess the squeaky wheel gets the grease?


----------



## ikecarus (Nov 18, 2014)

Got an email from FedEx about a new package coming my way... and I was seriously hoping it would be my November PS box, but nope... it was my Fancy box. XD


----------



## Traci Ann (Nov 18, 2014)

No emails from PS, no emails from Fedex. That means not even tracking info on mine yet.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 18, 2014)

Nothing for me either.


----------



## JenTX (Nov 18, 2014)

Even though I have a tracking number, I think I will wait til the box is actually in fedex's hands before I cancel my sub. But once it is, oh this will be canceled so fast. I used to have my box always by the second Saturday of the month at the latest. Now it didn't even ship til then. Plus, I find the contents less interesting these days.


----------



## britty (Nov 18, 2014)

I got my shipping notice last night, but like other's mine is also just a created label notice.  This is my second box, and since I can't compare how it used to be I'm still really excited!  It's a great change from all the beauty boxes I was subbed to before!


----------



## kristab94 (Nov 18, 2014)

gingerjenny said:


> What is everyone getting with the tinyprints code? Everything seems so expensive on their site


I got a set of 10 thank you cards for like $23.  Shipping isn't covered by the code, and you can't combine codes, so I paid $5 for shipping.  So, $5 for 10 pretty thank you cards seemed reasonable.


----------



## MaryW86 (Nov 18, 2014)

gingerjenny said:


> What is everyone getting with the tinyprints code? Everything seems so expensive on their site



I am going to make a personalized coffee mug for my boyfriend "from his dog"  for Christmas lol.


----------



## makeuptalks (Nov 18, 2014)

MaryW86 said:


> I am going to make a personalized coffee mug for my boyfriend "from his dog"  for Christmas lol.


This is such a cute idea!


----------



## Traci Ann (Nov 18, 2014)

I was thinking of getting a planner from Tiny Prints, they seems like they are nice ones. 

It will be them or May Designs.


----------



## emilylithium (Nov 18, 2014)

I used the ruelala code, haven't gotten any shipping notifications yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> at least they didn't charge my credit card. I am kind of looking forward to using that tiny prints gift card.


----------



## Traci Ann (Nov 18, 2014)

emilylithium said:


> I used the ruelala code, haven't gotten any shipping notifications yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> at least they didn't charge my credit card. I am kind of looking forward to using that tiny prints gift card.


I am in the same boat as you. I am hopping they just send it and my Fedex/USPS trackers don't alert me.


----------



## samplegal (Nov 18, 2014)

Nothing for me either yet.

Like britty, this is only my second box, so am excited to get it. But when I subscribed, I thought it was an established box and didn't know of all these customer service issues. I prepaid for 6 months and am now wondering if I'm going to regret that. :/


----------



## maenad25 (Nov 18, 2014)

This is getting ridiculous.   They trick you by making you think your box shipped by sending you a tracking number. They sent me mine several days ago. But really it just initiated by having them print a label. There has been ZERO movement since I got the shipping notice.


----------



## mvangundy (Nov 18, 2014)

emilylithium, on 18 Nov 2014 - 2:45 PM, said:





emilylithium said:


> I used the ruelala code, haven't gotten any shipping notifications yet   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> at least they didn't charge my credit card. I am kind of looking forward to using that tiny prints gift card.


I am in the same boat as you. I am hopping they just send it and my Fedex/USPS trackers don't alert me. 

I am with you ladies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I posted a comment to their Facebook and they said they would get back to my email today... nothing yet.


----------



## ikecarus (Nov 18, 2014)

They FINALLY replied to my message on FB and confirmed my address/that I will be receiving a November box. SIGH. Too bad I don't have tracking yet.


----------



## emilylithium (Nov 18, 2014)

mvangundy said:


> emilylithium, on 18 Nov 2014 - 2:45 PM, said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like fb is the best way to contact them currently?


----------



## nikkicorleone (Nov 18, 2014)

I got a shipping notification last night. But it was merely just a printed label for fedex. I think after my birthday month, january, I'm going to cancel. Their new system has effed them over. I think everybody who has dealt with this shipping fiasco should receive a complimentary month. I'm over this. I really liked popsugar too.


----------



## Tinyytiff (Nov 18, 2014)

I got a shipping email from them yesterday, today it says it should arrive by November 28th.


----------



## makeuptalks (Nov 18, 2014)

I've been watching the activity on Facebook and it seems as though they make the Facebook requests and comments the priority. It looks to me like the Facebook posters essentially get to cut in line. So I thought I'd share that tip here.


----------



## Brittany13 (Nov 18, 2014)

makeuptalks said:


> I've been watching the activity on Facebook and it seems as though they make the Facebook requests and comments the priority. It looks to me like the Facebook posters essentially get to cut in line. So I thought I'd share that tip here.



I asked them on Facebook to please answer my email regarding why I was charged for a box I canceled the beginning of October and they said they were looking into it and would get back to me that day. That was almost 2 days ago so I'm thinking some are lucky and some are not....idk. Just wish they would return my money to me( sadly the charge was unexpected and my account was overdrawn, payday was just one day short of the darn charge)but I just want my money back.


----------



## JenTX (Nov 18, 2014)

Brittany13 said:


> I asked them on Facebook to please answer my email regarding why I was charged for a box I canceled the beginning of October and they said they were looking into it and would get back to me that day. That was almost 2 days ago so I'm thinking some are lucky and some are not....idk. Just wish they would return my money to me( sadly the charge was unexpected and my account was overdrawn, payday was just one day short of the darn charge)but I just want my money back.


You should request they cover overdraft fees since you didn't authorize them or just call your bank directly and make a claim against them. Personally, I'd just call my bank.


----------



## JenTX (Nov 18, 2014)

I'm starting to get nervous my Kendra Scott necklace won't be in the box and that I will have to try to reach out to them to deal with it..... Crossing fingers I don't have to!


----------



## ikecarus (Nov 18, 2014)

JenTX said:


> I'm starting to get nervous my Kendra Scott necklace won't be in the box and that I will have to try to reach out to them to deal with it..... Crossing fingers I don't have to!


Same here. :/


----------



## Brittany13 (Nov 18, 2014)

JenTX said:


> You should request they cover overdraft fees since you didn't authorize them or just call your bank directly and make a claim against them. Personally, I'd just call my bank.


I think I might have to since I'm not getting any response from them. I really love the boxes I just hope they can pull it together. I pay for my moms box as well and had to cancel that last week until they get their glitches fixed. I am rooting for them I just don't think they are handling this fallout very well.


----------



## TheaC (Nov 19, 2014)

Arrgh so both of my popsugar boxes are on their way. I really only want one. I emailed them twice and a facebook post telling them that I only want one.

The only way I'd be happy in this situation if one of those boxes have a gift card. (which I doubt)


----------



## mvangundy (Nov 19, 2014)

Signed up for the Fedex delivery tracker thingy and realized my Popsugar box is on it's way and should be here today or tomorrow, phew!  There is hope for those of us that have received no response/tracking etc.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JenTX (Nov 19, 2014)

My box is finally in fedex's hands. It should get here Tuesday (yes, FedEx is super slow). I think I will wait to cancel til it gets here and I make sure my Kendra Scott necklace is in there. I figure if it's not they may be more willing to help me if I'm still a subscriber.


----------



## samplegal (Nov 19, 2014)

I did the Kendra Scott promo code in late October, and it was in there, if that helps.

On another note, I just got my tracking. Here's hoping that everything else over at PopSugar is properly operational, even if they ARE unresponsive.


----------



## emilylithium (Nov 19, 2014)

I finally got the email that says my box is on the way, i am very excited about it! Estimated delivery day is Saturday! yay!


----------



## melanie0971 (Nov 19, 2014)

JenTX said:


> I'm starting to get nervous my Kendra Scott necklace won't be in the box and that I will have to try to reach out to them to deal with it..... Crossing fingers I don't have to!


I was thinking the same thing. My label printed Monday but nothing since. That hardly counts as shipping by the 15th.


----------



## ikecarus (Nov 19, 2014)

Still nothing in my FedEx tracker/delivery system... I'll have to leave some disgruntled posts on their FB again if I still don't have even a label printed by Friday.


----------



## Traci Ann (Nov 19, 2014)

They finally created a label for me!!!


----------



## sandyeggos (Nov 19, 2014)

Mine just showed up in my Fedex account today, scheduled to arrive the day before Thanksgiving. Knowing how USPS works, I wouldn't be surprised if it didn't show up until after the holiday.


----------



## normajean2008 (Nov 19, 2014)

Finally some movement on my tracking.  It has departed sacremento.  Says it'll arrive Wednesday/26th, but normally my boxes arrive 1-2 days ahead of schedule.  I really hope it gets here by Tuesday, since that's my bday.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Nov 19, 2014)

Amazon has a 12 pack of the Chicago mix for $35.88.  I am SO TEMPTED to get it, but feel like it would result in me eating 12 bags in 12 days.


----------



## SerpentineBabou (Nov 19, 2014)

Has anyone else had problems with referrals since they switched over to the new system? I should have gotten two referrals in the last week but neither has show up on my account whereas it used to be pretty much instant. Does it take longer for them to process now or should I email PSMH CS about it?


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 19, 2014)

I had a double charged taken out of my bank account. I prepaid with a code and then on November 14th another charge came out of my acct.

I just realized that they never CLOSED an old account that I closed after last months box. So it's their error with all their glitchy probs on the website.

I contacted them through FB last week and never got a reply.

Would you guys file a chargeback with your bank? I don't want to pay for two of the box.


----------



## Lunalena (Nov 19, 2014)

I was at TJMaxx today and they have the Sorial wallet from the November box on sale for $19.99!!


----------



## sandyeggos (Nov 19, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> I had a double charged taken out of my bank account. I prepaid with a code and then on November 14th another charge came out of my acct.
> 
> I just realized that they never CLOSED an old account that I closed after last months box. So it's their error with all their glitchy probs on the website.
> 
> ...


I've had a similar issue with another website, I would screenshot all the emails if you have any and submit a claim. My bank went ahead and contacted the company and reversed the charge for me.


----------



## sandyeggos (Nov 19, 2014)

Lunalena said:


> I was at TJMaxx today and they have the Sorial wallet from the November box on sale for $19.99!!


Why does this not surprise me?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ikecarus (Nov 19, 2014)

Lunalena said:


> I was at TJMaxx today and they have the Sorial wallet from the November box on sale for $19.99!!


LOL omg.


----------



## makeuptalks (Nov 19, 2014)

Lunalena said:


> I was at TJMaxx today and they have the Sorial wallet from the November box on sale for $19.99!!


Was it the exact same one? I'm surprised since they made it specifically for PSMH.


----------



## Lunalena (Nov 19, 2014)

makeuptalks said:


> Was it the exact same one? I'm surprised since they made it specifically for PSMH.


Yes, exactly the same, I took a picture but can't figure out how to post it on here.


----------



## makeuptalks (Nov 19, 2014)

Lunalena said:


> Yes, exactly the same, I took a picture but can't figure out how to post it on here.


Interesting. I wonder if the contents of the NM box will end up there too. Maybe Sorial made too many and sent them to TJX.


----------



## TheaC (Nov 20, 2014)

sandyeggos said:


> I've had a similar issue with another website, I would screenshot all the emails if you have any and submit a claim. My bank went ahead and contacted the company and reversed the charge for me.


Thanks for the tip! I just contacted the bank and they said they are going to look into it.


----------



## sandyeggos (Nov 20, 2014)

TheaC said:


> Thanks for the tip! I just contacted the bank and they said they are going to look into it.


 Glad to hear it! They have more muscle getting in contact with companies than consumers.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Nov 20, 2014)

Well, half my box arrived. My box was missing the popcorn, the stationary, and the cream/body butter. Waiting to hear back from CS.


----------



## jesemiaud (Nov 20, 2014)

Kristine Walker said:


> Well, half my box arrived. My box was missing the popcorn, the stationary, and the cream/body butter. Waiting to hear back from CS.


That's crazy! So far my box hasn't moved beyond the label has printed stage. This is the latest that I've ever gotten my box.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 20, 2014)

Kristine Walker said:


> Well, half my box arrived. My box was missing the popcorn, the stationary, and the cream/body butter. Waiting to hear back from CS.


weird!


----------



## nikkicorleone (Nov 20, 2014)

Big chance that I get it today, but I feel like it will be tomorrow. Who knows.

I finally burnt the chalkboard candle last night, I'm not too sure if it's just mine, but it doesn't smell at all. Like UNSCENTED but clearly before I lit it you can smell the scent. Did anybody else have this problem? Not sure if I want to contact CS about it because it doesn't seem worth it. I'm spoiled by BBW's strong scented candles so maybe it's just me??


----------



## MoiSurtout (Nov 20, 2014)

Have you tried leaving the room? Sometimes I think a candle doesn't smell like anything, but if I leave for a few minutes, the smell hits me when I enter the room again. I'm about halfway through the candle and mine definitely has a fragrance.


----------



## ikecarus (Nov 20, 2014)

Still waiting...  /emoticons/s[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## eas00 (Nov 20, 2014)

This is my first box in couple of months and I am actually really looking forward to it but mine has been in the initiated/label stage since Monday morning. Thank goodness for the Fedex account that lets me know about shipments or I would be going crazy.  Plus it always takes forever to get to me from California. I feel like I am never going to get this box. 

Anyways, I not sure if its for every store but my Fresh Market has the popcorn for 2 for $5 this week. I have already grabbed a couple of bags because I wanted to try it so bad but didn't want to wait for my box to get here. It has been a huge hit. I love that stuff. I am defiantly hiding my bag when I get my box. haha.


----------



## britty (Nov 20, 2014)

Wow this shipping is something else, my label was created on Monday and the package is just now leaving Sacramento... What's even worse is the ETA is Tuesday 12/2/2014.  Really?  Wow... I guess they're delivering by buggy these days?  I was really excited until I realized that my November box probably won't be here until December. 

I'm really rethinking this subscription now, for the price we pay our boxes should get to us within 2-3 days max... I'm just in Texas, 2 weeks and 1 day for delivery is a bit excessive.


----------



## melanie0971 (Nov 20, 2014)

jesemiaud said:


> That's crazy! So far my box hasn't moved beyond the label has printed stage. This is the latest that I've ever gotten my box.


Same here this is crazy.


----------



## melanie0971 (Nov 20, 2014)

Also I'm in a suburb of Chicago and usually mine ships from NY but this time the label is initiated in CA. I will never get my box.


----------



## IndeliKate (Nov 20, 2014)

I just got my November box in Ohio and it's the best. Ever. The Sorial wallet is cute. I don't have any bags that size, let alone with a crossbody strap. Not leather, but sturdy.

I was worried the hand cream would be too musky for me, but it's subtle enough that I like it. Also I'm now addicted to Chicago Mix.


----------



## roohound (Nov 20, 2014)

melanie0971 said:


> Same here this is crazy.


Add me to the list of label created but no movement folks. *sigh*


----------



## normajean2008 (Nov 20, 2014)

britty said:


> Wow this shipping is something else, my label was created on Monday and the package is just now leaving Sacramento... What's even worse is the ETA is Tuesday 12/2/2014.  Really?  Wow... I guess they're delivering by buggy these days?  I was really excited until I realized that my November box probably won't be here until December.
> 
> I'm really rethinking this subscription now, for the price we pay our boxes should get to us within 2-3 days max... I'm just in Texas, 2 weeks and 1 day for delivery is a bit excessive.


It is sent by smart post.  Fed ex sends it slow speed to their smart post centers, then eventually hands it over to the post office, and then how ever long your local post office usually takes to deliver.  So yeah, by buggy, lol.  The boxes don't ever make it in 2-3 days because it is send ground/smart post.  

The delivery times are almost always generous.  Usually the boxes arrive anywhere from 1-4 days faster than estimated.  But since there is a holiday this Thursday, that might affect deliveries depending on how far it has to travel/when it is truly shipped (not just a label created).  

They changed their policies in the last few weeks, that they don't have to send boxes out until the 20th of the month now (it used to be by the 15th), so there is a VERY good chance many boxes wont be received until the end of the month/beginning of the following month now.


----------



## nikkicorleone (Nov 20, 2014)

MoiSurtout said:


> Have you tried leaving the room? Sometimes I think a candle doesn't smell like anything, but if I leave for a few minutes, the smell hits me when I enter the room again. I'm about halfway through the candle and mine definitely has a fragrance.


Yeah, I left the room twice and it didn't smell like anything. I was so bummed out because the scent smelt really good before lighting! It just didn't promise it scent for me when it was lit.


----------



## normajean2008 (Nov 20, 2014)

nikkicorleone said:


> Yeah, I left the room twice and it didn't smell like anything. I was so bummed out because the scent smelt really good before lighting! It just didn't promise it scent for me when it was lit.


Mine has a stronger scent when unlit too, but I can still smell it some when it is lit.  Once I blow it out it smells stronger than when it was lit too.  I think it is just a lighter smelling candle.  If you're used to BBW strongly scented candles, that could very possibly why you can't smell it, lol.  Those candles are like nuclear bomb strong.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sylarana (Nov 20, 2014)

I got my box today and I do like the little clutch/wallet thing. My phone fits and I can put a credit card or some bills in the zippered compartment. I would have preferred a real wallet as my old one is reaching the stage where it could be replaced .. but it's going to come in handy whenever I don't need to lug the whole thing around. Love the color.

And the books is gorgeous. I doubt I'll make a lot of the recipes, but they seem like a great inspiration .. and maybe when a special day comes around?

The popcorn is terrible imo .. but that's just me. I had that kind before and I just can't stand the cheddar flavor and the caramel is too intense. I'm more of a simple salt/butter or kettle-corn kind of girl  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

(My kids love it ... so it won't go to waste).

The rest .. will get used.


----------



## nikkicorleone (Nov 20, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> Mine has a stronger scent when unlit too, but I can still smell it some when it is lit. Once I blow it out it smells stronger than when it was lit too. I think it is just a lighter smelling candle. If you're used to BBW strongly scented candles, that could very possibly why you can't smell it, lol. Those candles are like nuclear bomb strong.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Lmfao, yeah, I'm out of BBW candles, I need that 2 for $20 sale back now! It's the only reason why I lit this one -__-


----------



## normajean2008 (Nov 20, 2014)

nikkicorleone said:


> Lmfao, yeah, I'm out of BBW candles, I need that 2 for $20 sale back now! It's the only reason why I lit this one -__-


I love the BBW candles, and bought a bunch of the mini ones two falls ago.  My husband has put his foot down though and says no more ever.  Every time I lit one, the both of us had watery eyes and I'd get stuffy sinuses.  They are just too strong for us, even though I lie and use them anways, lol.  

We've been using Illume brand mostly, other than candles that come in sub boxes.


----------



## mvangundy (Nov 20, 2014)

IndeliKate said:


> I just got my November box in Ohio and it's the best. Ever. The Sorial wallet is cute. I don't have any bags that size, let alone with a crossbody strap. Not leather, but sturdy.
> 
> I was worried the hand cream would be too musky for me, but it's subtle enough that I like it. Also I'm now addicted to Chicago Mix.


Me too!! Hey other Ohio pal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Foodwinelover (Nov 20, 2014)

Ok, I'm jealous! I'm in Ohio and mine isn't coming until tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Traci Ann (Nov 20, 2014)

I still just have a label. I am jealous of all of you that have your box or movement.


----------



## MET (Nov 20, 2014)

I received my box today with no shipping notice.  I never received responses to my 5 emails but then again I never heard back from October either (the extra charge was just reversed).  This was a nice box and I actually loved the popcorn (great combo) but I've cancelled for good since it's just not worth the annoyance or questionable curation (NM). 

I truly hope they sort out their issues for all of you ....


----------



## raisin (Nov 21, 2014)

Label printed on the 17th, box scheduled to arrive on the 26th. I'm so impatient and so annoyed


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Nov 21, 2014)

I have been ridiculously excited for this box... checking e-mail/mailbox daily for signs of it shipping. Sadly, I just discovered that the year subscription I bought last October ended last month.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm hoping that I quickly move off the wait list and get the November box.


----------



## melanie0971 (Nov 21, 2014)

I just posted on Facebook. This is ridiculous. They created the label Monday and STILL no movement. And that was created in CA not NY so the snow isn't an excuse. It's now after the 20th so what excuse now. I just want my box


----------



## rebeccamarietta (Nov 21, 2014)

Mine should be here tomorrow! Yay!


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (Nov 21, 2014)

CAPSLOCK said:


> I have been ridiculously excited for this box... checking e-mail/mailbox daily for signs of it shipping. Sadly, I just discovered that the year subscription I bought last October ended last month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm hoping that I quickly move off the wait list and get the November box.


You should still get the November box unless you actually cancelled the subscription. I found this on their website: 4.	At the end of a Subscription Term, your Subscription will automatically renew for additional one-month Subscription Term(s), unless you login to your Must Have account and cancel your Subscription at any time prior to the first (1st) day of the month following the end of your then-current Subscription Term (“Notice Period”).


----------



## Traci Ann (Nov 21, 2014)

melanie0971 said:


> I just posted on Facebook. This is ridiculous. They created the label Monday and STILL no movement. And that was created in CA not NY so the snow isn't an excuse. It's now after the 20th so what excuse now. I just want my box


Mine was created the 14th, I feel your pain.


----------



## northwest22 (Nov 21, 2014)

I don't understand. I usually get my box last. But, I got mine over a week ago. I keep checking back here to see what you ladies think of your actual box and it's all posts about bad service and late delivery. I feel lucky that I some how missed that mess (usually, I'm one of the ones to receive broken items etc.) when you do receive the box, please come back to weigh in on the contents.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Nov 21, 2014)

I know what you mean. It's more fun when people are talking about the actual items. With the shipping delay, it means the conversation drags, which makes the whole thing a bit less exciting. 

According to tracking, I won't get my box until December 2. It usually comes a day sooner, but that's still pretty bad for a November box. By the time I get my box and could talk about it, everyone will have moved on to the December thread.


----------



## northwest22 (Nov 21, 2014)

I promise to read your review whenever you post it MoiSurtout.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (Nov 21, 2014)

I looooove my box!

I think the lotion smells fantastic (and seems to last a long time).

Popcorn = delish!

I will never ever make anything from the cookbook, but wow is it a nice book!!

I already used my tiny prints $25! I got a cute note pad and wrap around address labels. It sucks to pay for shipping, but I did need address labels (the free ones I get in the mail are so ugly).

I can't wait to use the markers at my next work get together!

Not sure how I feel about the wallet. It's cute, but I am so over blue things.

I know PS had been a whole lot of mess lately, but I just love their box. I really doubt I will ever cancel!


----------



## samplegal (Nov 21, 2014)

I got my box 3 days earlier than the predicted tracking date. It also came on the same date that I actually received the tracking number.

I ate the ENTIRE bag of popcorn within an hour of receipt. Loved it.

The book is lovely, and although I do bake regularly, I'll probably admire the book, flip through it, but not bake from it often. The recipes are just too labor intensive. We'll see. I'm ok with having it though.

I'm not that into the markers. I probably won't use them much, if at all.

The wallet is nice, and I especially like the long chain. I will definitely use it. If I go out for an evening, I usually bring my phone, a pressed powder and lippie, and some money/credit card. I hope those things will fit.

I love love love the cream. The packaging is unusual and luxurious.

The note cards turned out to be nicer in person, and I do like them. Though I just don't send out cards like this so not sure how much use I will get out of them. I'll see if there's anything I like on the tinyprints site to use the card on.

This is my second box and I'm enjoying the sub. As long as the boxes show up in a timely manner, I'm satisfied.


----------



## atomic (Nov 21, 2014)

I got my box today and I love it! I probably won't use everything, but I love the variety - home (cookbook, stationery, markers), beauty (hand cream), fashion (wallet), and food (popcorn). It's the perfect mix. I have so many makeup samples that I've gotten rid of all my beauty subs (except for Birchbox). It's really nice to get a well-rounded box filled with useful products, but are things I usually wouldn't buy for myself. A lot of other sub boxes that try to have the same variety are either insanely expensive, filled with dollar store items, or insanely overpriced _and_ filled with things from the dollar store.

The book is my favorite because it's beautiful - the photography is fantastic. It would make a great gift, if I didn't like it so much. I actually love baking, so I may get a lot of use out of this.

This would be my favorite subscription, if not for all the issues lately.


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Nov 21, 2014)

I really liked this box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I thought the popcorn was delicious, the pens are fun and I've been using them to write inappropriate notes to my husband on our entryway mirror (our kids are 3 and 1 so they have no idea how embarrassing we are yet! LOL), love the hand lotion, the bag is okay I was going to gift it but it's not as interesting as I initially thought it was going to be, I'll use the cards for sure and I LOVE LOVE the cookbook the pictures are amazing and I've only flipped through it but it's totally up my alley. 

I'd be okay not getting anymore clutches or cards from PopSugar for the next 6 or so months. I'm well stocked on both fronts thanks to them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## emilylithium (Nov 21, 2014)

I also got my box today.

I love the blue wallet/clutch, it is perfect for my phone and a couple of accessories, the color is gorgeous, and the quality is nice.

I love the hand cream, such nice packaging and great to have. Although I will be gifting it, since i have too much hand cream that could last a couple of years.

The cards are great too, and the coupon. Will definitely use them. 

I don't think i will have any use for the wine markers though, even though they are indeed cute. 

Haven't tried the popcorn yet, though i usually don't like snacks

I am disappointed about the book though, the recipes are too advanced (even the ones in the beginner section) to make at home. I don't have 5 hours spanned over 3 days making something. I am hoping to sell/trade them somehow.


----------



## normajean2008 (Nov 21, 2014)

Welp, no dice for me today.  Box has been out for delivery all day, and never showed up.  Still has expected delivery date of tomorrow, so it'll probably show up then.  

I got all excited seeing out for delivery, got dressed and made myself presentable for public (our mail room is down in our building's lobby), and then waited around for 20 minutes for the slowest mail lady on the face of the planet to finish delivery... only to get a Time magazine and no box.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  

I just really wanted some popcorn, lol.  Here's to tomorrow!


----------



## ikecarus (Nov 21, 2014)

Still nothing. Absolutely nothing. Not even a shipping label. 

I live less than an hour from Gilroy and... nothing.  :angry:   :angry:   :angry:


----------



## Jo Cres (Nov 22, 2014)

i liked this box! i'm saving the popcorn for tonight, getting caught up on SOA (last tuesday nights episode). I have not opened the lotion yet but i like the package. i adore note cards so of course i love these. i'm on the fence about the wallet, i wish it was a tad bigger but it matches the flowers in a dress and shirt i just bought so that's a plus. I already gifted the book to a co-worker who helps me a ton and she loved it. i hope she makes something from it and brings it to the office! I really like the markers too! they will come in handy over the holidays, especially the more we drink in my family!


----------



## Weebs (Nov 22, 2014)

I received my box today.  I looked at the spoilers and thought I'd love the cookbook but it's mostly sweets and stuff I just wouldn't be interested in making.  I'm going to gift it to my Mom, as she's a cook and will probably love making this stuff at work!  

I didn't think I was going to like the clutch but I really, really, really love it.  I love wearing purses and such in a cross body fashion so this is perfect for just my iPhone5 and a few CC's to go out shopping with.

I have not tried the popcorn but it looks interesting.  My BF can't wait to open them up so I doubt I'm going to get more than a handful taste before he devours them!  LOL  I used the wine glass writers to write on his tall beer glass.  He thought it was cute.

I purchased this sub with the Kenda Scott necklace and I really like it, even though I'm not one for wearing gold.  Maybe this one will change my mind.  

As for the cards and $25 gift code, I feel weird about using them.  I work for a semi competitor of TinyPrints so it feels like I'm cheating on my job by using them, but hey, they are nice and free so it's not like I'm throwing money at them.

All in all, I like the curation of this box.  I'm curious as for what December is going to bring, plus I grabbed up the Holiday for Her box.  After those two, I'm taking a break from Popsugar.  I'm trying to save some $$ for a new car, so I'll be cutting back on subs after the new year.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Nov 22, 2014)

gingerjenny said:


> I just got my box today too in Indiana.  According to their website my box hasn't shipped.  No tracking info.
> 
> I love the popcorn. I had to put it away before I ate the whole bag.
> 
> ...


Sam's club and Meijer carry the popcorn - yummy!!  That combo is one of my weaknesses. Well, popcorn in general if I'm honest.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blank2aa (Nov 22, 2014)

If I want to start with the December box when should I sign up?


----------



## atomic (Nov 22, 2014)

blank2aa said:


> If I want to start with the December box when should I sign up?


December 1st.


----------



## roohound (Nov 22, 2014)

Costco carries the popcorn too - 26 ounce bag for $5.79. I bought some yesterday. Still waiting in my box - couldn't wait any more for popcorn lol


----------



## Kristine Walker (Nov 22, 2014)

Haven't heard a thing from CS about my three missing items.


----------



## BrierReviewer (Nov 22, 2014)

I want the PopSugar Corporate Box! It looks way better than the NM box.


----------



## Tamara76 (Nov 22, 2014)

mcculsta said:


> Mine was created the 14th, I feel your pain.


Mine, too!  No updates since then.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LabiosRojos (Nov 22, 2014)

No updates here since the 17th. Got to say I just don't see myself buying anything from them until they sort out whatever is going on. Cancelled my sub, Thought long and hard about the discounted NM, and decided against it for several reasons, but mainly (even when I knew was a decent deal in terms of price) I just don't want to buy from any company that thinks is OK not to reply, not to credit buyers for referrals. not to be considerate period. Same with the Holiday, love the throw, BUT....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Traci Ann (Nov 22, 2014)

Tamara76 said:


> Mine, too!  No updates since then.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Seriously, a label, and nothing since the 14th. 

Mine was created in Wappingers Falls, NY a couple hours from me and not in the area hit hard by the snow. There is no reason for it. I am emailing CS now.


----------



## raisin (Nov 22, 2014)

I have a question. I ordered one box, but I received 3 different tracking numbers from FedEx, each package with different weights. Has that happened to anyone else? I would email Popsugar but I would actually like a real answer to this question lol.


----------



## Tamara76 (Nov 22, 2014)

Tamara76 said:


> Mine, too!  No updates since then.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Update:  My Nov. box showed up late this afternoon!  Fedex still shows only that a shipping label was produced on the 14th - it does not show that the box shipped.

I really like everything in the box this month.

However......   My box was soaking wet when it arrived on my doorstep!!!!  Nothing seems too damaged except the cookbook pages look a little warped - otherwise it seems in decent shape.  I was on the fence whether to keep the cook book or gift it, so I guess this seals the deal - I can't gift it with slightly wavy pages.

I flagged down my mail carrier as soon as I noticed the box was wet.  She was very apologetic - it was raining pretty hard this morning and she said everything got wet when she was loading her truck (kind of odd that they don't load the trucks under an overhang or something...).  So, it was not PS's fault  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and I think I will let it go as the book is still readable and otherwise in good shape...


----------



## normajean2008 (Nov 23, 2014)

I got my box finally.  It was kind of a roller coaster of a fiasco, but it arrived.  Was supposed to get here yesterday, didn't show up.  Checked tracking today, and it said address is wrong, undeliverable, sending back to shipper, contact merchant for more info.  I was so frustrated and mad it made me cry (doesn't help that I'm a raging pms monster today).. and I had our lobby dude call me when the post lady showed up so I could talk to her.  I guess she took pity on me after I caught her heading for the door, because she came back a few hours later.  She went and found my box before it got sent back to PopSugar, and came back to deliver it to me along with an apology.  She isn't the fastest or best worker on the planet, but she sure got some brownie points for doing this for me today, and a very big thank you.  

So anyways...my box... I like the wallet purse, don't LOVE it, but I like it.  The chain is too short to wear as cross body for me, which I expected, between line backer wide shoulders and large chest.. but it seems to stay on as a regular purse easy enough.  It technically fits cross body, just looks rather dorky since it is right under my boob a few inches, lol.  It'll be nice for when I go out around downtown though since I hate carrying a big purse.  

I like the popcorn, but I'm used to this flavor combo from Trader Joes.  

I LOVE the wine markers.  Don't drink a lot, but I like writing on mirrors, it works great on plastic and foam cups too, and I have several glass and ceramic items of decor I can decorate too.  Now I just need some chalk pens!  

Also like the stationary, but I send little notes to my mom and nana all the time, so I'm a dork who still sends lots of snail mail.  It is more fun and meaningful than an email.  I'll probably do some wrap around address labels and maybe more stationary with the gift card thingy.  I love the personalized stamps too, but I hope to move in another year, and don't want to waste that much money for such little potential time left where I'm at.  

I am gifting the cookbook.  I'm not that much of a baker, or into sweets that much.  I have a friend that would drool over the book, so I'm going to put it in her xmas gift box.  

I did receive my Kendra Scott necklace from the promo code.  I love it!  Put it on immediately in the car on the way to Whole Foods.  

Last but not least, the lotion.. I apparently dropped it in the car when putting things back in the box, and I'm too lazy to go down 13 floors to my car again, so I'll check it out tomorrow.  The packaging is pretty though, hopefully I like the smell.  I don't know if I've ever smelled ambergris smell before?  

Now I've just got to decide if I want a December box or not.  I'm curious how shipping will be..if they'll send it earlier since Christmas holiday, or if it'll most likely show up in Jan?  Maybe if there is another good 10$ off code later.


----------



## Jo Cres (Nov 23, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> I got my box finally.  It was kind of a roller coaster of a fiasco, but it arrived.  Was supposed to get here yesterday, didn't show up.  Checked tracking today, and it said address is wrong, undeliverable, sending back to shipper, contact merchant for more info.  I was so frustrated and mad it made me cry (doesn't help that I'm a raging pms monster today).. and I had our lobby dude call me when the post lady showed up so I could talk to her.  I guess she took pity on me after I caught her heading for the door, because she came back a few hours later.  She went and found my box before it got sent back to PopSugar, and came back to deliver it to me along with an apology.  She isn't the fastest or best worker on the planet, but she sure got some brownie points for doing this for me today, and a very big thank you.
> 
> So anyways...my box... I like the wallet purse, don't LOVE it, but I like it.  The chain is too short to wear as cross body for me, which I expected, between line backer wide shoulders and large chest.. but it seems to stay on as a regular purse easy enough.  It technically fits cross body, just looks rather dorky since it is right under my boob a few inches, lol.  It'll be nice for when I go out around downtown though since I hate carrying a big purse.
> 
> ...


i never thought to write on mirrors! have you done that yet? and if so does it come off easy?


----------



## raisin (Nov 23, 2014)

I forgot all about the necklace I'm supposed to receive, hope they got that right. Maybe that's in the 1 lb box I'm supposed to get


----------



## normajean2008 (Nov 23, 2014)

Jo Cres said:


> i never thought to write on mirrors! have you done that yet? and if so does it come off easy?


It came off with a wet paper towel for me, I had like a drop of soap on it.  Not too messy, but I end up cleaning the mirror daily anyways, because my husband has mastered the art of splashing toothpaste onto it while brushing his teeth.  I use the blue marker for mirrors, the silver and gold can be hard to read on a mirror.


----------



## betsye (Nov 23, 2014)

I got mine today, which I thought was weird because it's Sunday but whatever. I like some of the things--the stationary, the handcreme, and the popcorn I really enjoy and I'm going to use the book as a gift for a friend. I used the promo code for the Kendra Scott necklace and I really like it as well. The pens I will probably never use and I don't know who I can gift them to, and I am not sure about the bag. I haven't tried it as a crossbody yet but I feel weird about small crossbody bags because I'm plus size and I always think they will look comical. That's probably just my hangup, though.

I used the Tiny Prints gift code and paid about $6.45 (shipping and tax) for 15 personalized notecards. I've always wanted personalized notecards so I felt that was a good deal.


----------



## melanie0971 (Nov 24, 2014)

Got a response from PS last night. For some reason my box never left the warehouse so they are sending another one. Huh? Well I was supposed to get the necklace but if it's a new box I guess I can kiss that goodbye. Grr and who knows when this box will show up.


----------



## britty (Nov 24, 2014)

I finally got some movement on my box, and it's finally in Texas... BUT (y'all knew there would be a "but" right?)  it's only moved my estimated delivery day up by one day to December 1st and the box is seriously only 3 hours away.  This has got to be a joke, right? 

I guess I can't really blame it on PS, but they really need to get their shipping straighted out.  Fedex Smartpost has NEVER taken this long on my other deliveries, much less given me an estimated date that seems this ridiculous.  I am blown away by this shipping process!

I'm really hopeful that all of you are right and it gets in prior to the ETA!!  I'll still be glad to have my box, and I'm sure I'll enjoy everything in it... However, my patience with the shipping is running thin.


----------



## I'm so addicted (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm so beyond mad at PS right now. My October box just came two and a half weeks ago with broken items. By Neiman Marcus box came late with a broken candle. I finally got a response back supposedly they're going to be doing something about that who knows. My November box label was created the Friday before this last I think it was like the 15th. Has not left the warehouse I emailed them nothing this is ridiculous I am just so frustrated I don't understand. By the way they charged me on October 29th for my November box


----------



## MoiSurtout (Nov 24, 2014)

My box still hasn't left Sacramento. By now, I should be pigging out on popcorn, smelling like whale vomit and thinking about what to graffiti on my neighbor's car window. I just hope the December box isn't this late!


----------



## Traci Ann (Nov 24, 2014)

Still only a label made!

Edit: messaged them on Facebook because we know that is that only way to get through. 

They claim "this issue is due to FedEx not picking up your November box from our warehouse. Your label was created on our end, and was set to ship. We'll be sending you a November box on our end and we hope you enjoy."

My response back was why was my box not picked up, when people with labels created the same day someone got shipped. 

For the recored, I used to work in a job where I dealt with fedex daily on mailing a 30-100+ packages daily, they never forgot anything, if I found something I forgot, they would send someone back for it. I call BS on PSMH.


----------



## TheaC (Nov 24, 2014)

raisin said:


> I have a question. I ordered one box, but I received 3 different tracking numbers from FedEx, each package with different weights. Has that happened to anyone else? I would email Popsugar but I would actually like a real answer to this question lol.


Check your bank account to see if you got charged three times. E-mail them just in case so that when if you see more than one charge, you could tell your bank that you tried resolving it with the company but they didn't reply.


----------



## nikkicorleone (Nov 24, 2014)

I got my box on friday.

Clutch - small for my liking. I wouldn't be able to carry much in it except my phone -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I thought it was going to be much bigger but not at all. I'm gifting it away. It's already wrapped for my cousin.

Popcorn - it gets a bit too sweet for my liking. I would've just like cheddar popcorn by itself honestly.

Hand/Body Cream - I like it. Pretty nice texture.

Cookbook - Gifting away even though I really like the book itself the detail/pics are amazing!

Wine Markers - I'm thinking of buying a set of wine glasses to complete this a gift for my uncle.

Stationary - Gifting away. Cute, but don't need it. So I wasn't much of a fan of it.

If there's a $10 code, I'll buy december, same for january just because it'll be my birthday month. After that, I'm going to probably say goodbye to popsugar. I'm tired of the bs and I think I'm losing my addiction towards sub boxes. Yay to me! LOL.


----------



## normajean2008 (Nov 24, 2014)

britty said:


> I finally got some movement on my box, and it's finally in Texas... BUT (y'all knew there would be a "but" right?)  it's only moved my estimated delivery day up by one day to December 1st and the box is seriously only 3 hours away.  This has got to be a joke, right?
> 
> I guess I can't really blame it on PS, but they really need to get their shipping straighted out.  Fedex Smartpost has NEVER taken this long on my other deliveries, much less given me an estimated date that seems this ridiculous.  I am blown away by this shipping process!
> 
> I'm really hopeful that all of you are right and it gets in prior to the ETA!!  I'll still be glad to have my box, and I'm sure I'll enjoy everything in it... However, my patience with the shipping is running thin.


Obviously I can't say the same for every box...but my box was originally estimated to arrive on the 26th, then moved up to the 25th by last Thursday.  Then once it made it to the post office it said I'd get it last Saturday, but was out for delivery on Friday.  It ended up with a bad label and arrived Saturday anyways thanks to my postal lady, but usually they arrive faster like mine did.  I know for mine, the thing that determines when mine gets delivered is usually when it makes it to the last smart post stop, and how long they take to hand over the goods to the post office.  Sometimes they take a couple days, sometimes it makes it same day/next day, and then post office typically delivers it the same day they get it if it is early enough.  

Do you happen to know yet if it has to reach another smart post location yet, or if it is going to post office next?  Being only 3 hours away, my guess would be you end up with it on the 26th or 28th.


----------



## raisin (Nov 24, 2014)

Silly me, those other 2 packages are from other purchases I've made. My popsugar box has not moved at all. I ordered knowing full well they had issues in October but thought it was a one time thing. I have never experienced this type of dysfunction with any company before.


----------



## TheFloorIsLava (Nov 24, 2014)

Hi all - long (long.) time lurker, first time poster.  After this month's shipping issues, I had to finally create a profile and post here.  I, like a few of you here, have yet to recieve my November box.  I've email multiple times with no response, and called them out on FB twice - since complaining/shaming on social media is apparently the only way to get them to respond.

After weeks of back and forth, I get this today on FB:

Hi *TheFloorIsLava*, there was in an issue with FedEx which resulted in the lack of movement with your November box. We've gone ahead and placed another order for you and we hope that you enjoy!

I'm calling shennanigans.  I then replied asking when I could expect my box, if I'd get new shipping info, and if the shipment would be expedited.  No response.  I don't know what to think anymore.  I can't remember the last time I recieved such lousy customer service.  And what would have happened if I had sat by quietly, like they instructed, and waited for my box to arrive?  Nothing?  I like PSMH's boxes (a lot!) but this is so frustrating.  &lt;/rant&gt;


----------



## roohound (Nov 24, 2014)

Still no box received and still no movement on the Fed Ex page. Just shows a label was created on 11/17 and nothing since then  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Guess I'm going to have to break down and contact CS


----------



## LabiosRojos (Nov 24, 2014)

Same here since the 17th...so I contacted them again today and got a response right away. On a side note...I made a priority the fact that I wasn't able to remove my CC info still, and wanted to know what kind of issue must be preventing this. I asked if their system had been compromised. 

Response: "We have not been informed that our system has been compromised. We apologize for the delay! Typically what this means is that FedEx hasn't picked up your package for shipment, we are more than happy to send a complimentary replacement."

....and all of a sudden my CC info was finally removed...just like that! Things that make you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TheFloorIsLava (Nov 24, 2014)

Now they're saying it's all FedEx's fault and they didn't even know there was a problem until now?

From their FB:

Hi xx, this tracking issue is a result of an error with FedEx, not us. This explains why we weren't able to notify you because we were not aware of the issue until now. We are working with FedEx now to resolve this for you and you should receive tracking information soon. Thank you!

... wat? Very, very odd. I hope they make this right.


----------



## klg534 (Nov 24, 2014)

My box had a label created on the 14th, was emailed to me the 18th and nothing since then. So i emailed today. Didnt even think about it since I just moved cross country and started a new job its been nutty around here. but this is CRAZY. I miss the popsugar that arrived early in the month without fail. 

It used to be the first box I got each month!!


----------



## Traci Ann (Nov 24, 2014)

I doubt they didnt know. How do you not notice a bunch of boxes sitting there?


----------



## makeuptalks (Nov 24, 2014)

TheFloorIsLava said:


> Now they're saying it's all FedEx's fault and they didn't even know there was a problem until now?
> 
> From their FB:
> 
> ...


I saw this post and was so mad at their response I posted a really nasty reply to them. But I ended up deleting it a half hour later...


----------



## eas00 (Nov 25, 2014)

So I emailed them and got a quick response to my surprise. I told them that it has been initiated since last Monday morning and then nothing and that I had used  code for the Kendra Scott necklace and if I would still receive that. This is the response I got:

We are sorry for the delay in the shipping of your November box! We will check with the warehouse and hope to have an answer for you by tomorrow afternoon. Thank you for your patience!

I truly am shocked they got back within like an hour. I was expecting days and I do hope they get back to me tomorrow with an update. I am annoyed that I don't have my box especially since it's almost December but I do hope I get it and the necklace. I was looking forward to the necklace. Obviously something is going on with shipping and this time of the year isn't a great time to have issues with shipping when FedEx, UPS, and USPS are getting busier. 

​If worst comes to worst I know I can contact my credit card company and get the money refunded to me.


----------



## ikecarus (Nov 25, 2014)

It took four emails, two Facebook posts, and two Facebook messages... but I FINALLY have a label for my November box. I think my last email was very resolute in that I basically told them that I would go to my credit card company to dispute this charge if I didn't see any sort of action on their part ASAP. It's sad that I had to go to such lengths for a monthly box, but I guess this is where things are with Popsugar now. :/ 

And even though I used the MSA code for the Kendra Scott necklace, I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## fabgirl (Nov 25, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> It took four emails, two Facebook posts, and two Facebook messages... but I FINALLY have a label for my November box. I think my last email was very resolute in that I basically told them that I would go to my credit card company to dispute this charge if I didn't see any sort of action on their part ASAP. It's sad that I had to go to such lengths for a monthly box, but I guess this is where things are with Popsugar now. :/
> 
> And even though I used the MSA code for the Kendra Scott necklace, I'm not holding my breath.


I'm not holding my breath for mine either....


----------



## melanie0971 (Nov 25, 2014)

mcculsta said:


> Still only a label made!
> 
> Edit: messaged them on Facebook because we know that is that only way to get through.
> 
> ...





TheFloorIsLava said:


> Hi all - long (long.) time lurker, first time poster.  After this month's shipping issues, I had to finally create a profile and post here.  I, like a few of you here, have yet to recieve my November box.  I've email multiple times with no response, and called them out on FB twice - since complaining/shaming on social media is apparently the only way to get them to respond.
> 
> After weeks of back and forth, I get this today on FB:
> 
> ...


I got a similar response. What a load.


----------



## IffB (Nov 25, 2014)

Same, shipment created on 11/17... and nothing since. Just sent a message on FB. Purchased 3 months with the Kendra Scott necklace and $10 off code.  No way on a LE Box.  Actually, just canceled Nina Garcia, Ipsy (after one sorry month) and FFF, too. Purchased a $60 powder at Sephora instead and still saving money!


----------



## melanie0971 (Nov 25, 2014)

From PS on Facebook.

Hi Melanie, this issue that you encountered is related to FedEx, this explains why your label was created, but hadn't shipped. You'll receive the necklace as well as the box, and tracking information by the end of the week.

Yes let's blame FedEx


----------



## wurly (Nov 25, 2014)

atomic said:


> I got my box today and I love it! I probably won't use everything, but I love the variety - home (cookbook, stationery, markers), beauty (hand cream), fashion (wallet), and food (popcorn). It's the perfect mix. I have so many makeup samples that I've gotten rid of all my beauty subs (except for Birchbox). It's really nice to get a well-rounded box filled with useful products, but are things I usually wouldn't buy for myself. A lot of other sub boxes that try to have the same variety are either insanely expensive, filled with dollar store items, or insanely overpriced _and_ filled with things from the dollar store.
> 
> The book is my favorite because it's beautiful - the photography is fantastic. It would make a great gift, if I didn't like it so much. I actually love baking, so I may get a lot of use out of this.
> 
> This would be my favorite subscription, if not for all the issues lately.


I agree! I love the book, and since I'm not a cook, I just sneaked a peek. I'm gifting it to someone who I was stumped on for a Christmas present, but I know fancies herself as a gourmet cook. So happy to have one present out of the way! 

The wallet is super cute. Love this blue color. I ordered 2 boxes, so will gift one of the wallets to my niece who loves blue like me. 

This month's box is great for gifts. So happy to have more stock in my gift closet, so close to Christmas!!!! I used my Rue La La codes, so excellent deals. Happy dance


----------



## ikecarus (Nov 26, 2014)

fabgirl said:


> I'm not holding my breath for mine either....


I got my box today and guess what wasn't in it? The necklace.  :angry:


----------



## normajean2008 (Nov 26, 2014)

I just wanted to say before I forget to, that before people who don't like/don't have a use for the wine writers completely write them off---they can also be used on paper.  I used mine to write on a note card (from the box), and it shows up the same as non-goopey paint pens, even shows up as metallic still.  These would be awesome to write or decorate holiday cards with, or New Years stuff.


----------



## hilaryrose90 (Nov 26, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> I just wanted to say before I forget to, that before people who don't like/don't have a use for the wine writers completely write them off---they can also be used on paper. I used mine to write on a note card (from the box), and it shows up the same as non-goopey paint pens, even shows up as metallic still. These would be awesome to write or decorate holiday cards with, or New Years stuff.


I've been using mine to label glass Pyrex containers with leftovers! It's nice to just glance in the fridge and see "POTATO SOUP" written in blue. I'm excited to use it for all my thanksgiving/Christmas leftovers. Not sure if it would work on plastic Tupperware though.


----------



## raisin (Nov 26, 2014)

melanie0971 said:


> From PS on Facebook.
> 
> Hi Melanie, this issue that you encountered is related to FedEx, this explains why your label was created, but hadn't shipped. You'll receive the necklace as well as the box, and tracking information by the end of the week.
> 
> Yes let's blame FedEx


This is BS. I ordered from two different companies last week, both ship with FedEx, funny FedEx isn't mucking up my shipments with those two companies. Once the labels were created, within 24 hours there was movement with both packages. Popsugar is full of it.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Nov 26, 2014)

Hmm.  I just got my Nina Garcia tracking and when you click on it and go to the FedEx page, it says (in giant red letters) "FedEx has now returned to standard operations in northeastern US".  When you click on it, there is a blurb about FedEx being affected by the recent weather.  I have no idea if that has anything to do with this particular issue or not, just thought I'd share.

I got my November box on the same day as the NM one, so it's CRAZY to me that you guys are still waiting.  I hope they come quickly for everyone and that you all get your necklaces!!!


----------



## Traci Ann (Nov 26, 2014)

So, fun fact, I have no new tracking for my box and it still has nothing besides a label created. It also doesn't show up in packages being tracked on my Fedex.


----------



## TheFloorIsLava (Nov 26, 2014)

Same here, mcculsta. How is this okay? Has PS always been this bad? I'd heard such awesome things about them. So many have had their box for weeks (weeks!) and we can't even get a straight answer out of them. It's getting ridiculous, and they need to make this right ASAP. But judging from their crappy CS, I'm not holding my breath. :-(


----------



## melanie0971 (Nov 26, 2014)

lauradiniwilk said:


> Hmm. I just got my Nina Garcia tracking and when you click on it and go to the FedEx page, it says (in giant red letters) "FedEx has now returned to standard operations in northeastern US". When you click on it, there is a blurb about FedEx being affected by the recent weather. I have no idea if that has anything to do with this particular issue or not, just thought I'd share.
> 
> I got my November box on the same day as the NM one, so it's CRAZY to me that you guys are still waiting. I hope they come quickly for everyone and that you all get your necklaces!!!


I'd buy the weather excuse if my label hadn't been generated in California!
Just got an email from cs with a link to tracking. Scheduled to arrive on December v8. Really couldn't up the shipping speed for the late boxes?


----------



## Andi B (Nov 26, 2014)

I don't even have a label created for my November box!  When I try to track it "by reference", I get nada!  I've emailed, but clearly from others' experiences, it's going to take multiple attempts to even get a response. 

Grrr....what is it with subscription companies having nonexistent customer service lately?!  I've had so many problems with various subs this month, and I am tired of bugging them for help.  No one should have to resort to ranting on Facebook (which I will never do unless provoked beyond all reasonableness) to get a response!


----------



## jesemiaud (Nov 26, 2014)

mcculsta said:


> So, fun fact, I have no new tracking for my box and it still has nothing besides a label created. It also doesn't show up in packages being tracked on my Fedex.


Yeah, me too. I finally broke down and emailed them today. I'd just like to have my order, sigh...


----------



## MoiSurtout (Nov 26, 2014)

You know it's bad when the November Glossybox comes before the November Popsugar.  :angry:


----------



## TheFloorIsLava (Nov 26, 2014)

I emailed CS this morning asking:

1. When I'd receive updated tracking info

2. When I could expect my Nov box, and

3. What they were going to do to make this right

I also followed up on FB, because that's unfortunately the only way to get a response out of them. :-(

Sub boxes are supposed to be a fun little indulgence. I have enough frustration in my daily life - this is the last thing I should be worrying about. Ugh. Really hoping they can get it together.


----------



## Andi B (Nov 26, 2014)

Oh, I think I may have just figured something out!  I have a My USPS account, and I happened to log into it looking for something else, and voila....I see tracking for my Popsugar box!  It looks like the label was just created today, but when I pop that USPS tracking number into Fedex, it looks like it actually shipped on 11/19 out of Watsonville, CA. It's weird that it's showing as "pending" on my account, and I can't track it by reference on Fedex, but at least I can see where it is through the USPS site.  I think I will get it either today or Friday!


----------



## fancyfarmer (Nov 26, 2014)

hilaryrose90 said:


> I've been using mine to label glass Pyrex containers with leftovers! It's nice to just glance in the fridge and see "POTATO SOUP" written in blue. I'm excited to use it for all my thanksgiving/Christmas leftovers. Not sure if it would work on plastic Tupperware though.


Oooooo, that's a great idea. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## IffB (Nov 26, 2014)

Had to send a FB message about my shipment being initiated on 11/17 and nada since..... Apparently it was shipped yesterday, would bet it does not come with the Kendra Scott necklace...

Did Glossybox purchase PopSugar? Customer Service is just unbelievably poor as they continue to try to upsell more and more LE boxes....would never risk corporate gifts ordering with this schedule and follow up. Shame.


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 26, 2014)

I never got tracking OR an email OR notification of any kind.

My box just showed up on my porch yesterday.


----------



## Traci Ann (Nov 26, 2014)

I am going to send them another FB message now, asking what is going.


----------



## raisin (Nov 26, 2014)

Label created on the 17th, expected delivery date of December 8th

Yeah. I'm just gonna censor myself and stop typing


----------



## LabiosRojos (Nov 27, 2014)

Got movement on my box...ETA 12/9 :smilehappyyes:


----------



## Traci Ann (Nov 27, 2014)

Yeah, still nothing. I won't be getting december.


----------



## roohound (Nov 27, 2014)

I also have an ETA of 12/8. What BS. Clicked the cancel subscription button. It's been fun, PS.


----------



## britty (Nov 27, 2014)

I also cancelled. My box now says it'll be here tomorrow. We'll see. This shipping process or whatever is out of hand. The only reason I want my box now is because I paid for it, I'm not even excited about the contents since I've known about them for three weeks.


----------



## I'm so addicted (Nov 28, 2014)

So dun story.. I hosted thanksgiving and we has so many random win glasses everyone confusing everyone's and someone mention hey do you know they have these wine glass writer pens.. I'm like yah there on there win in my PSMH scheduled to a rive 12.13. After many emails... wow ps.. WOULD HAVE been super fun..


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Nov 28, 2014)

I got my box!  Today!  Still during November!  They cut it close, but they did it!


----------



## melanie0971 (Nov 28, 2014)

Andi B said:


> Oh, I think I may have just figured something out!  I have a My USPS account, and I happened to log into it looking for something else, and voila....I see tracking for my Popsugar box!  It looks like the label was just created today, but when I pop that USPS tracking number into Fedex, it looks like it actually shipped on 11/19 out of Watsonville, CA. It's weird that it's showing as "pending" on my account, and I can't track it by reference on Fedex, but at least I can see where it is through the USPS site.  I think I will get it either today or Friday!


The track by reference doesn't work any more. If you look the reference is no longer your acct number.


----------



## Beautylvr (Nov 28, 2014)

I got my box today. I won the $100 giftcard for Nordstrom Rack! Yea!


----------



## raisin (Nov 29, 2014)

@@Beautylvr Did you receive the gift card in your box? I hope I get mine today.


----------



## Beautylvr (Nov 29, 2014)

That is what I got


----------



## Teach22 (Nov 29, 2014)

Beautylvr said:


> 20141128_175130.jpg
> 
> That is what I got


How fun!  Enoy it!


----------



## Traci Ann (Nov 30, 2014)

I still have no box, no tracking (minus a label made on the 14th), and well, nothing from them. Pissed beyond belief. Box hasn't even shipped and it will be Dec. tomorrow.


----------



## raisin (Nov 30, 2014)

Beautylvr said:


> 20141128_175130.jpg
> 
> That is what I got


Lucky you!


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Nov 30, 2014)

mcculsta said:


> I still have no box, no tracking (minus a label made on the 14th), and well, nothing from them. Pissed beyond belief. Box hasn't even shipped and it will be Dec. tomorrow.


You're not alone! I'm in the same boat, label created the 14th ... And nothing. I've never had a problem before. I'm really sad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesemiaud (Nov 30, 2014)

pooteeweet213 said:


> You're not alone! I'm in the same boat, label created the 14th ... And nothing. I've never had a problem before. I'm really sad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It's really frustrating. I'm still waiting on a response to my email.


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Nov 30, 2014)

Well, I signed up with the 6 month code. it will be a nice treat this winter when I don't have any spending money I will still get this in the mail. I really hope they are good months. I checked the gift box and sent it to myself does this make it so I don't have to cancel and it doesn't renew? I've never done anything except month to month.


----------



## Traci Ann (Dec 1, 2014)

jesemiaud said:


> It's really frustrating. I'm still waiting on a response to my email.


I went to fb, again, and nothing. 

I WANT IT.


----------



## Beautylvr (Dec 1, 2014)

Wow. I emailed Popsugar late Friday about my gift card. They got back to me YESTERDAY on a Sunday and said I should be receiving it in 3-6 weeks.


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Dec 1, 2014)

Beautylvr said:


> Wow. I emailed Popsugar late Friday about my gift card. They got back to me YESTERDAY on a Sunday and said I should be receiving it in 3-6 weeks.


This is infuriating to me. I emailed them on Thursday about a time-senstivie billing issues and they haven't gotten back to me.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Dec 1, 2014)

pooteeweet213 said:


> This is infuriating to me. I emailed them on Thursday about a time-senstivie billing issues and they haven't gotten back to me.


Ditto! I've been emailing since November 14th because I was double billed...nothing. I will never shop with them again, ever.


----------



## TheFloorIsLava (Dec 1, 2014)

So the more I think about this whole FedEx issue - the more it doesn't make one lick of sense. If you accept their version of events (FedEx never picked them up from the warehouse) then why are we still waiting for our boxes to ship? Perhaps I know nothing about large scale corporate shipping, but to me you would say "Oh no! FedEx didn't pick up XX number of boxes, darn! *ring ring* Hey FedEx corporate rep, can you send a truck out and pick these bad boys up?" Fin.

It is awfully suspicious to me that because boxes weren't picked up, they'll need 2+ weeks to assemble "replacements" (*its not a replacement if the first one never made it, but I digress). Like, did a large scale theft occur? Did they fail to properly source products and now need time to scramble and get more for boxes that were never put together? Boxes in a warehouse that were packed and ready for shipment don't just disappear. I'm not buying their story - anyone else?


----------



## MoiSurtout (Dec 1, 2014)

I believe there's probably a grain of truth to their story, but probably also more they're not telling us. I just hope they get their act together for December. 

I did finally get my November box, and liked everything except the little purse. (I'm getting an iphone 6+ soon, and someone said it wouldn't fit, so it's pointless.)

Dominique Ansel comes across as quite full of himself, but until I create anything as world-changing as a cronut, I won't judge. The book would make great mad-libs though! ('[Number] [type of people] helped me [verb] my [noun]... we all held our [noun] until the moment when the final [body part] [verb, past tense] from beneath the [noun].')

I used the wine pens to draw snowflakes in the black bezel around my laptop screen. I'm sure that would horrify some people! 

Overall a fun box, and I hope everyone who's waiting gets theirs soon.


----------



## artlover613 (Dec 1, 2014)

Ugh, I was planning to order holiday cards from Tiny Prints but I've misplaced the card. Can anyone tell me if there is an expiration date on it? Hoping it shows up soon.


----------



## lochnessie (Dec 1, 2014)

artlover613 said:


> Ugh, I was planning to order holiday cards from Tiny Prints but I've misplaced the card. Can anyone tell me if there is an expiration date on it? Hoping it shows up soon.


@@artlover613, the expiration date on mine is 1/31/15, so you have some time!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Dec 2, 2014)

my label was created on 14th but no movement. their CS will take forever to respond. anyone else have this happen?


----------



## micheiie92 (Dec 2, 2014)

mishmish said:


> my label was created on 14th but no movement. their CS will take forever to respond. anyone else have this happen?


Yes and no response from CS for me either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Traci Ann (Dec 2, 2014)

mishmish said:


> my label was created on 14th but no movement. their CS will take forever to respond. anyone else have this happen?


They told me via fb that I would have tracking tomorrow.


----------



## tanyamib (Dec 2, 2014)

So I ordered a gift box from them using the rue la la code on 20th and received the box via fedex ground (not smartpost!) today (or technically yesterday).

I think they do have boxes... As mine shipped out from their warehouse pretty fast. I also think they do have an issue with smartpost, that's probably why mine was shipped with fedex ground... (No I didn't win anything so it's pretty surprising to receive it via ground)


----------



## Traci Ann (Dec 2, 2014)

FINALLY got tracking on my Nov. box. Not from pop sugar but from fedex....it will arrive the 8th. So done with this company.


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 2, 2014)

Finally decided to post on facebook and they responded that Customer Service will respond to me today. Why do we have to go through this?


----------



## bubblyinthemorning (Dec 2, 2014)

I still have no box. I've had a label since the 14th.and they've ignored my 3 emails, 2 facebook messages and one wall post. Grrrr


----------



## TheFloorIsLava (Dec 2, 2014)

No box or tracking here, either.

I really hope they're hiring more customer service reps with all of the revenue from holiday special signups / orders. *grumble*


----------



## boxesandboxes (Dec 2, 2014)

bubblyinthemorning said:


> I still have no box. I've had a label since the 14th.and they've ignored my 3 emails, 2 facebook messages and one wall post. Grrrr


I was surprised that they responded to mine within a  few hours and said they are shipping a replacement (though not sure it's technically a "replacement" since mine never moved from the 14th in NY).


----------



## melanie0971 (Dec 2, 2014)

TheFloorIsLava said:


> So the more I think about this whole FedEx issue - the more it doesn't make one lick of sense. If you accept their version of events (FedEx never picked them up from the warehouse) then why are we still waiting for our boxes to ship? Perhaps I know nothing about large scale corporate shipping, but to me you would say "Oh no! FedEx didn't pick up XX number of boxes, darn! *ring ring* Hey FedEx corporate rep, can you send a truck out and pick these bad boys up?" Fin.
> 
> It is awfully suspicious to me that because boxes weren't picked up, they'll need 2+ weeks to assemble "replacements" (*its not a replacement if the first one never made it, but I digress). Like, did a large scale theft occur? Did they fail to properly source products and now need time to scramble and get more for boxes that were never put together? Boxes in a warehouse that were packed and ready for shipment don't just disappear. I'm not buying their story - anyone else?


Exactly! This is why I'm so annoyed with them. Just tell the truth.


----------



## I'm so addicted (Dec 2, 2014)

I too had some FedEx issues it was finally picked up and finally delivered today two days earlier than it was saying but much to my surprise I was one of the 50 winners to win the Nordstrom Rack gift card!!! It was worth the wait!! So maybe all of the ones that weren't picked up are part of the batch????!!


----------



## gina beana (Dec 2, 2014)

I've thought about filing a complaint with the better business bureau. Its almost time to be charged again and I've yet to receive the package Pop Sugar had an entire month to deliver to me! I emailed them asking why my tracking as had no activity since the 14th when a label was created. They responded within a few hours saying the tracking number is wrong but my package is en route and they don't have an updated tracking information. I emailed back saying even if the tracking number is wrong I should have received a package by now from the 14th, whether I could track it online or not and how do you even know a box is on its way if you just said you have no way of tracking it? Its been days and still no response. It seems they only want to respond to emails that they can copy+paste a generic "yeah, yeah its coming" response. I shouldn't have to open a facebook account to get them to pay attention to me, a company shouldn't only respond when they are being publicly smeared. Although I hear that doesn't work all the time either. So outrageously unprofessional!


----------



## artlover613 (Dec 2, 2014)

lochnessie said:


> @@artlover613, the expiration date on mine is 1/31/15, so you have some time!


Thanks! Hopefully it will eventually show up. In the meantime today Tiny prints started a new sale for 40% of Holiday cards this week. YAY! I took a great pic of the kids and haven't sent photo cards in four years. Still, they are not inexpensive...


----------



## melanie0971 (Dec 3, 2014)

Got my November box yesterday. Finally! It's a really good box. It was almost a surprise again since the spoiler was so long ago. Can't wait to pull those pens out for Christmas!


----------



## katerdpher51 (Dec 3, 2014)

Hi ladies, {I'm new here!, Long-time lurker, just created my account!}

I did receive my November box (though very very delayed), but if you're interested, please see the Popsugar Facebook page with the photo that they "revealed" the November 2014 box. So many people were angry because they liked the idea of the box being a surprise, but of course, that surprise was ruined by the social media "reveal".

Either way, it's curious how a company can operate the way PopSugar is, and I wanted to express my opinion about the delays and lack of communication ever since their website re-do. I think many of you share my same sentiments, so feel free to comment and share your thoughts on the Facebook page as well.

Currently, my comment has 23 likes and 9 additional comments under the original. I got a bit of a dialogue going with a customer service rep, which was a nice change of pace from their usual "standard" responses. My hope was that my comment would get others to chime in as well, as generally, a "mob mentality" seems to make more splash with a company rather than just a few complaints here and there.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Dec 3, 2014)

I am still waiting for my 3 replacements for missing items. They said they were sending it, but it still hasn't shown up.


----------



## TheFloorIsLava (Dec 3, 2014)

You guys! I actually received tracking for my "replacement" box. December 10th, here we come!


----------



## Traci Ann (Dec 4, 2014)

I received a new tracking, well kinda. It shows up on my Fedex account. A label was created on the 1st...do I have movement? NO.


----------



## raisin (Dec 4, 2014)

My box finally arrived today! I received another email over the weekend I believe from FedEx with a new expected delivery date but really didn't pay it any attention. So I got it 4 days earlier than the initial email.

I can finally close this chapter in my life, hahaha


----------



## IffB (Dec 5, 2014)

I just received my November box, with the bonus Kendra Scott necklace... Had no idea the "stone" would be the size of my pinky nail!

Overall, very nice box, better late than never.


----------



## LabiosRojos (Dec 5, 2014)

Got it! So love the box &amp; the necklace  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## melanie0971 (Dec 6, 2014)

Like I said I received my Nov. Box a couple days ago. Got a tracking for December already and there's movement. Today i got an email from fedex about a delivery coming to my house.the tracking number doesn't match my November or December box. The weight is similar to November and it is coming from CA (mine usually come from N.Y. except November.) I'm so confused.


----------



## Teach22 (Dec 6, 2014)

melanie0971 said:


> Like I said I received my Nov. Box a couple days ago. Got a tracking for December already and there's movement. Today i got an email from fedex about a delivery coming to my house.the tracking number doesn't match my November or December box. The weight is similar to November and it is coming from CA (mine usually come from N.Y. except November.) I'm so confused.


Did you order a Holiday box?  Those are being shipped from CA or maybe they are sending you an item to make up for the delay.  That would be a lovely gesture.  Hope it s something good!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Dec 6, 2014)

Teach22 said:


> Did you order a Holiday box?  Those are being shipped from CA or maybe they are sending you an item to make up for the delay.  That would be a lovely gesture.  Hope it s something good!


I got 2 Nov boxes - one came from CA and one from NY (very delayed - and only after I told them it sat without movement for 2 weeks).


----------



## melanie0971 (Dec 6, 2014)

Didn't order a holiday box but if they sent me one I'd be happy. But I can gift the items in the November box.


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 7, 2014)

I reached out to them on FB again today since I still had no shipping even after they promised to expedite. Customer service emailed me this evening and told me that it would ship out tomorrow and that they are refunding me for November. I'm happy with the resolution, but as I told them in the email (and on FB), it's disappointing to have to use social media to get results.


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 9, 2014)

Wow...came home from work today and my November box was actually on my porch! I'm a little shocked to be honest. But happy that I finally have it.


----------



## TheFloorIsLava (Dec 9, 2014)

Mine just came yesterday, @jesemiaud. So glad you have yours now, too! November was certainly a rough month for some of us - hopefully they get your December box to you much quicker!


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 9, 2014)

TheFloorIsLava said:


> Mine just came yesterday, @jesemiaud. So glad you have yours now, too! November was certainly a rough month for some of us - hopefully they get your December box to you much quicker!


lol...yeah I hope so, lol. Although I do have tracking (that is moving!) on my December box and I should have it on Saturday.


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 10, 2014)

Oh for crying out loud! I just got ANOTHER November box today. At least I have some gifts now.


----------



## Traci Ann (Dec 10, 2014)

jesemiaud said:


> Oh for crying out loud! I just got ANOTHER November box today. At least I have some gifts now.


Me Too! I am not complaining, considering the first one showed up Saturday! I will gift with no issues.


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Dec 12, 2014)

The same thing happened to me! I got my original November box earlier this week, and then yesterday I got a second. The weirdest part is that the second box was to my billing address instead of my shipping address ...


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Dec 12, 2014)

I have two tracking numbers for the extra December box I ordered so I am really really hoping this happens to me.


----------



## nubibarbie (May 3, 2015)

Kristine Walker said:


> A small quilt would be nice, a makeup palette, a pretty velvet headband, maple candy and a nicely bound blank notebook/journal.


Took the word out of my mind


----------

